# NF Giveaways and Requests Thread V17



## Azeruth (Dec 6, 2017)

*NF Giveaway's Thread V17*


*Important: Since people here are so generous and hard working, we've have decided to reward users with points. Note that we encourage users to give out both of the sizes (175 x 350) + (175 x 250) + (150 x 200)  to avoid posts such as "Please resize!". *

_Note: The limit of the points you can reach is up to 5 pts_

Rules​
1. No taking more than *3* items at a time. One set counts as two items so remember that when grabbing. If more is taken then three one or however many will be deleted from your post.

2. You must wait *24 hours* meaning 1 whole day to grab other stuff. If you do not wait the 24 hour limit then your post will be deleted.

3. If someone took an item but hasn't used it within 48 hours for at least six hours then you're free to grab it.

4. When taking something please quote it. Make sure you only quote what you are taking and not the whole post.

5. Post your work and your work only. I don't care if you say to rep and credit the person who made it. If you didn't make it then you shouldn't be posting it. Thieving others work could result in a ban.

6. While not an actual rule, if you want to ask for the stock that the contributor used, you may as well use reverse search like  or  and look for it on your own.

7. No nudity or questionable stocks in the giveaways. If something inappropriate will be posted, then it will get deleted. Repeated behavior will result in action.

8. If you remove your giveaways, then the points you've been given will be taken away. A warning will be ensued, but if refused then the action will be taken.

9. You can request a specific topic for sets but, please, don't spam.

*Even if you claim an item, remember that the maker is still the owner of it, you're just claiming rights to wear it, so don't act as if it's yours because it isn't.*


A reminder to everyone. Once you're done with a set you took from this thread, if you don't plan to use it again, please consider that other person might want to use after you. Likewise, if you like an item but someone has claimed and used before you, don't just take it after they're done with it since you don't know if they're keeping it for later. Ask first both the person who made it and the one who claimed if you can use it now.

If you dont want to see me coming in the thread and saying stuff then follow the rules and that wont happen. its just that simple. 


Have fun and happy shopping

Link to old thread​


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 6, 2017)

first post hm. No resizes...unless I'm in  mood.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 5


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> first post hm. No resizes...unless I'm in  mood.



Taking these 2 ~  

Very naisu,  thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 7, 2017)

taking


@Sayaka stock?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 8, 2017)

takin


----------



## Katou (Dec 8, 2017)

take


if ur in the mood... can u link stock?
edit : nvrmind..found it


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 8, 2017)

Once again no resizes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 8


----------



## Katou (Dec 9, 2017)

Takin 



if u have time...stock ?


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 9, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Once again no resizes.



This is for me 
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2017)

once again.

Reactions: Like 5 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 9, 2017)

Wallachia said:


> Takin
> 
> if u have time...stock ?



I never save stock sorry.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Dec 9, 2017)

Taking this one too.
On phone so i cant properly quote

Thank you


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 9, 2017)

These 2. 

Love me some Aoi Ogata


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 11, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Once again no resizes.



and two from these

 so gorgeous
this


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 11, 2017)

Trinity said:


> and two from these
> 
> so gorgeous



Are you implying I still got it


----------



## Crow (Dec 12, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Once again no resizes.



I want this one. I'll rep


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 12, 2017)

Knight of Chaos said:


> I want this one. I'll rep


yeah sure take it.


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Dec 13, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> once again.



I'll take this one.


----------



## EJ (Dec 14, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> once again.



Thank you.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2017)

Ava said:


> takin







Knight of Chaos said:


> I want this one. I'll rep







EJ said:


> Thank you.





Imgur is a freaking lifesaver...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 14, 2017)

anyone else want resizes?


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> .



taking this and repped


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 16, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Dec 17, 2017)

John Sheppard said:


>




Taking this one till i get photoshop back.


----------



## John Sheppard (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2017)

testing things out...Tokyo Ghoul is really good...

Reactions: Like 6 | Art Pimp 4


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 17, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 18, 2017)

you make the best avatars ever but they're always too big

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 18, 2017)

Ava said:


> you make the best avatars ever but they're always too big


Which one do you want resized?


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 19, 2017)

ty

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 19, 2017)

Life is strange dump.  Chloe is my daughter. Rachel is a fucking dork.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Omoikane (Dec 20, 2017)

Just gonna..  Take this...

Thank you  

They're so good!  too beautiful


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2017)

Omoikane said:


> Just gonna..  Take this...
> 
> Thank you
> 
> They're so good!  too beautiful


Here is the right size...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Omoikane (Dec 20, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Here is the right size...



Thank you!


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 20, 2017)

Been torn if I wanted em or not but can't rly resist any more so, taking these 2.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 20, 2017)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 20, 2017)

So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hustler's ambition (Dec 21, 2017)

mine


----------



## Claude47 (Dec 22, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)


Could I get Feitan (Hunter x Hunter) avatars? Everything up to you


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 22, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)


Ryuko Matoi avatars.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 22, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)


I need a cool html usertitle please and thanks.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 22, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)


Vash the Stampede or Lupin III avas would be nice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 23, 2017)

Trinity said:


> Ryuko Matoi avatars.



fucker.





Ava said:


> I need a cool html usertitle please and thanks.



You belong to me now.





Claude47 said:


> Could I get Feitan (Hunter x Hunter) avatars? Everything up to you



This was fucking hard.




Imagine said:


> Vash the Stampede or Lupin III avas would be nice



good taste.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 23, 2017)

I will only take three at a time next time. ya'll are assholes. <3 you.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 23, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> You belong to me now.



Looks wonderful! Thank you very much!


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 23, 2017)

Ava said:


> Looks wonderful! Thank you very much!


Your welcome just remember to credit me. 

That includes everyone btw.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 23, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Your welcome just remember to credit me.
> 
> That includes everyone btw.


Alright I credited you in my sig, thanks again.


----------



## Araragi (Dec 23, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)



Senjougahara hitagi or shiki ryougi avys pls


----------



## TeenRyu (Dec 23, 2017)

If someone is taking requests then... 


*Request type - Set-Effort*
*Spoiler: stock in link

Spoiler:  



Link removed


*
*Size/format - senior size*
*Desired effects - *accent the "Pressure" Shown, some colufor
*Text - In the Sig, make it say "Overwhelming"*


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2017)

No sets. Its in my first post.


----------



## Lew (Dec 24, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)



Could you make one of Maika from Blend S please?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2017)

Lew said:


> Could you make one of Maika from Blend S please?


...Who?


----------



## Lew (Dec 24, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> ...Who?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 24, 2017)

Araragi said:


> Senjougahara hitagi or shiki ryougi avys pls


You only get one of each got it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Araragi (Dec 24, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> You only get two of each got it?


love it


----------



## Vice (Dec 24, 2017)

Any Hit from Dragon Ball Super avis would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

taking this one, and dont worry I don't need it to be resized

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Dec 25, 2017)

Ava said:


> taking this one, and dont worry I don't need it to be resized



Who gave you big avi rights?


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 25, 2017)

Ashi said:


> Who gave you big avi rights?


I purchased it with my own points thank you very much. No one bought it for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 25, 2017)

Lew said:


> Could you make one of Maika from Blend S please?



idk sorry...I don't like maids....





Vice said:


> Any Hit from Dragon Ball Super avis would be greatly appreciated.



Seriously who...but here.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 25, 2017)

Free Ochako

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vice (Dec 25, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> idk sorry...I don't like maids....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you very much.


----------



## Lew (Dec 26, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> idk sorry...I don't like maids....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're great, cheers!

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 26, 2017)

@Sayaka

If you make more Kaneki avy's I wouldn't complain to take them off your hands

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Katou (Dec 26, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> So since this is a request thread...any requests? (I'm in a mood but no sets no)


 Avy please


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 27, 2017)

Cna someone please make me a *(*175 x 250) sized version of 

Of the Revan in the middle thanks.


----------



## Katou (Dec 27, 2017)

Revan Reborn said:


> Cna someone please make me a *(*175 x 250) sized version of
> 
> Of the Revan in the middle thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 27, 2017)

Priscilla said:


>


Thank you so much.


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 27, 2017)

Taking these two.


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 27, 2017)

White Wolf said:


> @Sayaka
> 
> If you make more Kaneki avy's I wouldn't complain to take them off your hands



He's too beautiful but here fucker. 





Priscilla said:


> Avy please



Is this a light novel chick?





Revan Reborn said:


> Cna someone please make me a *(*175 x 250) sized version of
> 
> Of the Revan in the middle thanks.



Star wars good taste. 




Ya guys better remember to cred.

Reactions: Art Pimp 3


----------



## White Wolf (Dec 27, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> He's too beautiful but here fucker.


danke


----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 27, 2017)

Sayaka said:


> Star wars good taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 27, 2017)

Priscilla said:


> ​




taking, thanks


----------



## Avito (Dec 28, 2017)

I can take this one right????


----------



## Sayaka (Dec 31, 2017)

Thorin said:


> @Sayaka
> 
> Kyloo or todoroki avas please


I'm in a todo mood.


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 3, 2018)

Come and request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)

Remember no SETS.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 3, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Come a request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)
> 
> Remember no SETS.


another senjougahara avy pls. Do you mind using this stock?



175x350 pls

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Imagine (Jan 3, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Come and request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)
> 
> Remember no SETS.


Gintoki Sakata/Nausicaa avas pls


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 3, 2018)

taking


----------



## Katou (Jan 3, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Come and request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)
> 
> Remember no SETS.


Tohsaka pls

can add with big size too?


*Spoiler*: _preferred stock_ 



 I just prefer them..but up to you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going

preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like


----------



## Ashi (Jan 4, 2018)

Koyomi Araragi

Suruga Kanbaru


Yotsugi Ononoki


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 4, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Come and request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)
> 
> Remember no SETS.



u can do me one of Castiel if you're bored (can be a gif)


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like



Yang Xiao long avas please. that or Yuzu Aihara from citrus, or Chloe Price from Life is Strange. Or um....Weiss Schnee.

I miss you so much Gina.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> u can do me one of Castiel if you're bored (can be a gif)


Haven't watched this in a while but sure. Love me that angel.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Araragi (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like


 

hitagi pls


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like


Setsuna F Seisei/Amuro Ray/Lina Inverse/Alita (Gunnm)

Get some Gundmu in your search history


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Koyomi Araragi
> 
> Suruga Kanbaru
> 
> ...


didn't feel like rendering anything rn and none of these chars have any good renders  hope these'll do for now





Sayaka said:


> Yang Xiao long avas please. that or Yuzu Aihara from citrus, or Chloe Price from Life is Strange. Or um....Weiss Schnee.
> 
> I miss you so much Gina.


how's this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

going out for a bit

i'll do shane and nugget (  ) when i'm back


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2018)

Araragi said:


> another senjougahara avy pls. Do you mind using this stock?
> 
> 
> 
> 175x350 pls



Whore (I love you man) 





Imagine said:


> Gintoki Sakata/Nausicaa avas pls



Gin is my boy. 





Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> didn't feel like rendering anything rn and none of these chars have any good renders  hope these'll do for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am fucking sobbing thank you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Imagine (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> going out for a bit
> 
> i'll do shane and nugget (  ) when i'm back





Sayaka said:


> Gin is my boy.


Bruuuuuuuuuh


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 4, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Tohsaka pls
> 
> can add with big size too?
> 
> ...



i really was blank with this tbh...never know what to do with charas like these.


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> i really was blank with this tbh...never know what to do with charas like these.


this is more than enuff.. thank you for ur work..
u could say she's a chara ~ red themed with a dash of darkness 

i think its 12 hours more before i can switch out my punishment Avy


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

Araragi said:


> hitagi pls


just kinda did stuff, hope it's ok 




Imagine said:


> Setsuna F Seisei/Amuro Ray/Lina Inverse/Alita (Gunnm)
> 
> Get some Gundmu in your search history


 :jaeorc

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like



Can u make some for me dunno what character can u surprise me. I do want something made out of this image i got from the aotw thread


----------



## Ashi (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> didn't feel like rendering anything rn and none of these chars have any good renders  hope these'll do for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I’m gonna slip these on after a couple week so of lap lap

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Come and request you whores I'm in the mood ugh. I'm really really in the mood. (will do gifs if provided.)
> 
> Remember no SETS.


Azula avatars

Itachi avatars


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> didn't feel like rendering anything rn and none of these chars have any good renders  hope these'll do for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow this is really pretty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like


Cersei


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

i'll do yours soon steph, just taking a break for a while 


Ava said:


> Oh wow this is really pretty


why aren't u wearing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll do yours soon steph, just taking a break for a while
> 
> why aren't u wearing


I decided that since this is the only 3 months ill realistically ever have big avatars rights then i should spend to wearing quality big avatars

I can easily do this bet afterwards when i go back to 175x250

Also Wad desperately needed replacements for his current mafia game so he wasnt in a position to argue back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

he won't forget y'know

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

Ava said:


> I decided that since this is the only 3 months ill realistically ever have big avatars rights then i should spend to wearing quality big avatars
> 
> I can easily do this bet afterwards when i go back to 175x250
> 
> Also Wad desperately needed replacements for his current mafia game so he wasnt in a position to argue back


also can u pick an animu character or smth, cersei has like one good stock and i already used it 

i don't mind doing a nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you really insist


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> also can u pick an animu character or smth, cersei has like one good stock and i already used it
> 
> i don't mind doing a nardo ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you really insist


Oh lmao i thought u were gonna reject any anime characters i wanted 

How about a trip down memory lane and I go with a classic Aizen avatar?


----------



## Gin (Jan 4, 2018)

Ava said:


> Oh lmao i thought u were gonna reject any anime characters i wanted
> 
> How about a trip down memory lane and I go with a classic Aizen avatar?


bleach 

fine

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 4, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> bleach
> 
> fine


Thanks i cant wait to wear it 

Anyways i got 48 pages of mafia to catch up on and it starts in 10 mins so see ya


----------



## Santí (Jan 4, 2018)

Taking this one.


----------



## Katou (Jan 4, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> i really was blank with this tbh...never know what to do with charas like these.



if it won't bother u.. can i get a re-size..
apparently i miscalculated and i thought i had enuff points for a big size avy..


----------



## Imagine (Jan 5, 2018)

Santi said:


> Taking this one.


Nibba that's mine


----------



## Santí (Jan 5, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Nibba that's mine



You can only claim 3 at a time, and you never specified with 3 you're taking. 

Fair game afaic


----------



## Imagine (Jan 5, 2018)

Those are request avas 



Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> :jaeorc


Thanks, nibba you gone do some GOATama stuff one day


----------



## Gin (Jan 5, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Can u make some for me dunno what character can u surprise me. I do want something made out of this image i got from the aotw thread


hope this is ok 


Ava said:


> Oh lmao i thought u were gonna reject any anime characters i wanted
> 
> How about a trip down memory lane and I go with a classic Aizen avatar?


aizen and bleach in general really have like no good stocks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> hope this is ok
> 
> aizen and bleach in general really have like no good stocks


Damn that looks awesome, thanks bro


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 5, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> hope this is ok
> 
> aizen and bleach in general really have like no good stocks



Looks great will add it when I get home. Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 5, 2018)

OK so I have Azula, Itachi, will get them done tonight...




Priscilla said:


> if it won't bother u.. can i get a re-size..
> apparently i miscalculated and i thought i had enuff points for a big size avy..



I'll redo them I have a good idea now!


----------



## Katou (Jan 5, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I'll redo them I have a good idea now!


Apparently i can get a big avy anytime now.. 
so can u also make small and big versions?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

Anyone wanna make some Capone and Akainu avatars?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

Im tryna stock up on big avatars so i have a lot to cycle through for the next 6 weeks


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 5, 2018)

Capone the One piece character

Not the IRL gangbanger who hes based off


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2018)

Ava said:


> Anyone wanna make some Capone and Akainu avatars?


Stop picking characters with next to no fanart

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 6, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Stop picking characters with next to no fanart


i was actually super nice and looked for akainu stuff briefly despite everything but after a couple minutes i was like nope


----------



## Imagine (Jan 6, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i was actually super nice and looked for akainu stuff briefly despite everything but after a couple minutes i was like nope


I mean if you had trouble finding Aizen shit what does he expect from Capone?


----------



## Steven (Jan 6, 2018)

please make it colored


----------



## Bontakun (Jan 6, 2018)

Rot said:


> please make it colored

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 6, 2018)

Bontakun said:


>


Perfect


----------



## Fiona (Jan 6, 2018)

*~~ Rep if you take one please  ~~*





​

Reactions: Like 8 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## trance (Jan 6, 2018)

avas of gehrman

pls n ty


----------



## RBL (Jan 6, 2018)

one of gohan please


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 7, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like



Do u have a good one of Kiss Shot for me?


----------



## Katou (Jan 7, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i'll take some avy requests too since i was too lazy to keep my shop going
> 
> preferably say multiple characters so i have a better chance of doing someone i like


Nakiri Erina / Mash Kyrielight / Ishtar (FGO)


----------



## Gin (Jan 7, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> Do u have a good one of Kiss Shot for me?


i have 2 really good ones if you don't mind sloppy seconds (i've worn them before  )



i can make a new one if you'd prefer but those 2 are my fav stocks of her i've found

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sayaka (Jan 7, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Apparently i can get a big avy anytime now..
> so can u also make small and big versions?


....FIne fine.

Gimmie a day. You too @Ava .

Oi @Shinobu  Angel is such a hard one to gif. Do you want something funny or badass? Or gay?

Also I'll do Gohan and Vegeta.

AHH I still have to do my lgbtq couple...(freezerburn I need to do that Ava.)

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shinobu (Jan 7, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> i have 2 really good ones if you don't mind sloppy seconds (i've worn them before  )
> 
> 
> 
> i can make a new one if you'd prefer but those 2 are my fav stocks of her i've found



Those are great, just need them in 250 



Sayaka said:


> ....FIne fine.
> 
> Gimmie a day. You too @Ava .
> 
> ...



Hm, I'll take a look if I find something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## EJ (Jan 8, 2018)

Could someone make an avatar my size that has Skullkid from Legend of Zelda, pleeease.


----------



## Avito (Jan 13, 2018)

taking this


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Once again no resizes.



Taking. You don't have something that can match this for a sig?

You have any other dope Obito Uchiha things?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

Fiona said:


> *~~ Rep if you take one please  ~~*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to double post but no VEGETA!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 15, 2018)

This is a crime against humanity. Do you have any dope Vegeta or Obito stuff @Fiona so I can cycle and change stuff up?


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 16, 2018)

requesting miki (devil man) avatars please


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 19, 2018)

taking


----------



## Shizune (Jan 19, 2018)

Please rep if taking. 



​

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## trance (Jan 19, 2018)

any good pmmm avas pls?

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Gin (Jan 24, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2018)

oh baby

taking these

oh god yes

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 24, 2018)

oh wow 

mine

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 24, 2018)

Ava said:


> oh wow
> 
> mine


@Senjougahara Hitagi stock for this one btw, thank you


----------



## Gin (Jan 24, 2018)

Trinity said:


> @Senjougahara Hitagi stock for this one btw, thank you


 surprised i found a good ryuko you hadn't seen

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Jan 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> anyone else want resizes?




I take yes.


----------



## trance (Jan 26, 2018)

resize pls?


----------



## Aphrodite (Jan 26, 2018)

Kyouko said:


> resize pls?

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## trance (Jan 26, 2018)

thanks steph


----------



## Rohan (Jan 27, 2018)

I will be taking these three avatars. Thanks @Sayaka!


----------



## NO (Jan 30, 2018)

Freebies​
I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Katou (Jan 30, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 30, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Freebies​
> I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.


----------



## Demetrius (Jan 30, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>


just doing my duty here man

taking these with me


----------



## Avito (Feb 1, 2018)

taking it


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 1, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> [


Taking this.
 Repped.


----------



## Katou (Feb 2, 2018)

Stuff that i didn't end up using 


​

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 2 | Art Pimp 4 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 2, 2018)

Sayaka said:


>


Taking.
Repping again too.


----------



## NO (Feb 3, 2018)

Priscilla said:


>

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Katou (Feb 3, 2018)

Yes.. been waiting for this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Avito (Feb 3, 2018)

my first submission

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 6


----------



## Rai (Feb 3, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Freebies​
> I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.



Can you do your magic plz?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 3, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.​


​if I'm not too late
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yona from Akatsuki no Yona avis? Anyone?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 3, 2018)

Mohit said:


> my first submission


Taking.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## NO (Feb 4, 2018)

Rai said:


> Can you do your magic plz?


I saw you asked Stephanie already, I will let her do it. 



Shinobu said:


> if I'm not too late
> ​


Sure.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 4, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> I saw you asked Stephanie already, I will let her do it.
> 
> Sure.



Okay, thank you anway

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NO (Feb 4, 2018)

Shinobu said:


> if I'm not too late
> ​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NO (Feb 4, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yona from Akatsuki no Yona avis? Anyone?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 4, 2018)

avy request?


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 4, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yona from Akatsuki no Yona avis? Anyone?



Thats like one of my favorite animes.


Also here are some old avies i made.. feel free to use if anyone wants them.

Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 4, 2018)

more Ken Kaneki avys por favor.

Reactions: Creative 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 5, 2018)

Black Rock Shooter avy anyone?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Katou (Feb 6, 2018)

some New Game 175 x 250 gif avy 

​

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Araragi (Feb 7, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yona from Akatsuki no Yona avis? Anyone?


aw snap did you finally get around to watching yona

here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2018)

does anyone make 175x250 avatars anyway?


----------



## Katou (Feb 8, 2018)

Morphine said:


> does anyone make 175x250 avatars anyway?


Sadly .. not anymore.. despite 90% of us doesn't have big avy
 they don't do resize either


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2018)

well that's dumb how am I supposed to change mine then


----------



## Katou (Feb 8, 2018)

Only way is to crop 175 x 350 although it won't be the full image anymore... 
what avy are you looking for?


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2018)

idk really maybe Loki?


----------



## Katou (Feb 8, 2018)

Morphine said:


> idk really maybe Loki?


gif?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 8, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> gif?


I wanna re-watch Thor movies thanks to the gifs you posted.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 8, 2018)

Morphine said:


> does anyone make 175x250 avatars anyway?


i do for myself

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Morphine (Feb 8, 2018)

Trinity said:


> i do for myself



thank you  <3


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Is it possible to have a avy from :26 to :36 and a sig from 2:26 to 2:31?


if length is too long shorten it idc


----------



## Katou (Feb 9, 2018)

Legend said:


> Is it possible to have a avy from :26 to :36 and a sig from 2:26 to 2:31?
> 
> 
> if length is too long shorten it idc



​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 9, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> ​


Thank you, One day ill get a long avy to witness his greatness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 9, 2018)

Bump said:


> avy request?



anyone?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 9, 2018)

Sayaka said:


>


Taking.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 11, 2018)

can someone just crop this to 175x250 real quick please?


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Morphine said:


> can someone just crop this to 175x250 real quick please?


 

normal an tweaked a bit


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 12, 2018)

Shizune said:


> Please rep if taking.
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Taking top middle, repping, thank you.


----------



## hustler's ambition (Feb 12, 2018)

Priscilla said:


> Stuff that i didn't end up using
> ​


Taking.


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2018)

Can someone make me a Ava of Tokoyami Fumikage and Dark Shadow, and make it sparkle pls. Much appreciated. I'll rep.


----------



## Morphine (Feb 14, 2018)

can someone crop this into 175x250 please? Bayley


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 14, 2018)

Morphine said:


> can someone crop this into 175x250 please? Bayley


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2018)

Oh wow I really am the worst ava maker in the world....umm. do over. Give me a request I'll get it done today or tomorrow. This is a one time only btw.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 15, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Oh wow I really am the worst ava maker in the world....umm. do over. Give me a request I'll get it done today or tomorrow. This is a one time only btw.


Kaneki baby


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 15, 2018)

Practice Lapis Lazuli.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 15, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Oh wow I really am the worst ava maker in the world....umm. do over. Give me a request I'll get it done today or tomorrow. This is a one time only btw.



some kingdom hearts


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 16, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Oh wow I really am the worst ava maker in the world....umm. do over. Give me a request I'll get it done today or tomorrow. This is a one time only btw.


Black Rock Shooter pls.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Black Rock Shooter pls.




remember to cred.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 16, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> Kaneki baby


Here is your damn Kaneki. 



I'm sorry its so shit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Feb 16, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> remember to cred.


I will.
It's great! Thanks again.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

Taking requests. 

Won't do every single one, mind you.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Practice lapsi Lazuli.


@Ashi

the third ones p gr8

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Oh wow I really am the worst ava maker in the world....umm. do over. Give me a request I'll get it done today or tomorrow. This is a one time only btw.


azula


----------



## Deleted member 375 (Feb 16, 2018)

could someone make me a 175x350 from this? id like the whole pic in the avatar but if not that's ok

edit: its zero chan dot net for the url
idk why thats even blocked but w/e


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 16, 2018)

Fullmetal said:


> could someone make me a 175x350 from this? id like the whole pic in the avatar but if not that's ok
> 
> edit: its zero chan dot net for the url
> idk why thats even blocked but w/e

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Can someone make me a text gif: All I want is the word "RAINMAKER" in gold with money around it or falling down.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Can someone make me a text gif: All I want is the word "RAINMAKER" in gold with money around it or falling down.




S'probably a tad too yellow for you, so someone else can adjust it to your needs.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> S'probably a tad too yellow for you, so someone else can adjust it to your needs.


Oops sorry trintran I meant for a usertitle


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 17, 2018)

Legend said:


> Oops sorry trintran I meant for a usertitle

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Legend (Feb 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


>


Thanks Trin I love you ........ Platonically


----------



## Ashi (Feb 18, 2018)

Is this a good stock for anyone?

175x350 if possible thx


----------



## Ruse (Feb 18, 2018)

Any dr strange/black panther avas?


----------



## Bump (Feb 18, 2018)

vegeta sets please


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Freebies​
> I will take 3 avatar requests, renders only.


taking the 2b one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Feb 19, 2018)

Melodie said:


> taking the 2b one



not the right size


----------



## Melodie (Feb 19, 2018)

Benedict Cumberzatch said:


> not the right size


ik soon

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

Ashi said:


> Is this a good stock for anyone?
> 
> 175x350 if possible thx

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Ashi (Feb 19, 2018)

Looks good thx


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 19, 2018)

Ruse said:


> Any dr strange/black panther avas?

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 19, 2018)

Trinity said:


>



Thanks

It says the file size is too big for that dr strange one


----------



## Katou (Feb 20, 2018)

Ruse said:


> Thanks
> 
> It says the file size is too big for that dr strange one


coz the limit is 1Mb.. 
file is over 1.4 
..

I took the liberty of deleting some frames

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 20, 2018)

Any Hatsune Miku avys, standard size preferably?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 20, 2018)

Open to some Shuri the Princess from Black Panther gif avis please and thank you


----------



## Bump (Feb 20, 2018)

Bump said:


> avy request?



anyone


----------



## Nataly (Feb 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> anyone



I tried 

With Frame   No Frame

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 21, 2018)

Is it possible for someone to make me a trans avy of this image with the borders like ?
Stock:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Feb 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I tried
> 
> With Frame   No Frame


love you :3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> love you :3



I'm happy you like them


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 21, 2018)

These two as avis please


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 21, 2018)

any Batman or Handsome Jack avs or sigs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2018)

I'll do Batman, Jack and Miku. GIve me till Monday.

@Dean Ambrose  and @Nataly any text you want on the sig or ava or both?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Is it possible for someone to make me a trans avy of this image with the borders like ?
> Stock:



I don't know WHAT you mean by Border? But I can still work with that image. 175 x 350 right?

The other requests I'll do stranded sizes.

Edit: When I like posts that means I'm doing them. So don't worry I got Ya'll.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I'll do Batman, Jack and Miku. GIve me till Monday.
> 
> @Dean Ambrose  and @Nataly any text you want on the sig or ava or both?


On Sig It would be awesome to have for Jack ...Im the goddamn hero.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I'll do Batman, Jack and Miku. GIve me till Monday.
> 
> @Dean Ambrose  and @Nataly any text you want on the sig or ava or both?


Also thank you


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I'll do Batman, Jack and Miku. GIve me till Monday.
> 
> @Dean Ambrose  and @Nataly any text you want on the sig or ava or both?


I didn't think you would the sig, too. That would be lovely!
Can you put Nataly on the ava and if you do the sig, can you put "Lost in the Dreamworld"
Thank you


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I didn't think you would the sig, too. That would be lovely!
> Can you put Nataly on the ava and if you do the sig, can you put "Lost in the Dreamworld"
> Thank you



Ahh I'll think about the sig....

I was just referring too Dean.


----------



## Demetrius (Feb 24, 2018)

thirteen from house gif avas, 175x250


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2018)

Dean Ambrose said:


> On Sig It would be awesome to have for Jack ...Im the goddamn hero.


I can't find good jack stocks....Heres batman. 



Nataly...I got lazy...sorry.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> Nataly...I got lazy...sorry.



I love them  Thank you so much!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I can't find good jack stocks....Heres batman.
> 
> 
> 
> Nataly...I got lazy...sorry.


Thank you


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> I don't know WHAT you mean by Border? But I can still work with that image. 175 x 350 right?
> 
> The other requests I'll do stranded sizes.
> 
> Edit: When I like posts that means I'm doing them. So don't worry I got Ya'll.


Yep. Thank you.
To have a similar work as this avy has.


----------



## Sayaka (Feb 24, 2018)

Rinoa said:


> Yep. Thank you.
> To have a similar work as this avy has.


You want it behind the image? Don't think that's gonna look good


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 24, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> You want it behind the image? Don't think that's gonna look good


If it doesn't go well, then do as you please.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Feb 24, 2018)

Requesting any avatar


----------



## Melodie (Feb 24, 2018)

Sombra (Overwatch) avatars please. 175 x 350.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Imagine (Feb 25, 2018)

Ippo Makunouchi/Ichiro Miyata avas pls


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 27, 2018)

Could someone make me an avy of the above pic, of the area in the black box, at 150x200, please?


----------



## Atlas (Feb 27, 2018)

Anyone think they can make me a better Don Draper ava?


----------



## Katou (Feb 28, 2018)

Subarashii said:


> Could someone make me an avy of the above pic, of the area in the black box, at 150x200, please?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NO (Mar 1, 2018)

Melodie said:


> Sombra (Overwatch) avatars please. 175 x 350.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 1, 2018)

Was bored made a few avies may make more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


>


Are all 3 for Melodie or can I take one?


----------



## Melodie (Mar 1, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


>


they look great, thank you!


----------



## NO (Mar 1, 2018)

Avalon said:


> Are all 3 for Melodie or can I take one?


Up to Melodie.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 1, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Was bored made a few avies may make more tomorrow.


 

Taking! Thanks Steph!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 6, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting any avatar


----------



## Vice (Mar 9, 2018)

Just need a simple avatar made from this. Thank you.


----------



## Shinobu (Mar 10, 2018)

Vice said:


> Just need a simple avatar made from this. Thank you.


----------



## NO (Mar 10, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting any avatar





Santoryu said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Vice (Mar 10, 2018)

Shinobu said:


>



Awesome work, thank you very much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 13, 2018)

Made a few avies will probs make more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Bump (Mar 15, 2018)

for taking?
and stock?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 15, 2018)

Bump said:


> for taking?
> and stock?

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 17, 2018)



Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 18, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


>



taking the first one                            .


----------



## Araragi (Mar 18, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Informative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Imagine (Mar 18, 2018)

Make some more

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bump (Mar 18, 2018)

I want some ultra instinct goku


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 18, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 4


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 19, 2018)

Taking! Thank you!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 20, 2018)

Passed by and saw this like 

Can I have the stock?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2018)

Haruka Katana said:


> Passed by and saw this like
> 
> Can I have the stock?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Haruka Katana (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Araragi said:


> ​



Amazing avatar, once my 12 week avatar bet is over with I will definitely wear this.

Taking.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK SO GOOD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Made a few avies will probs make more tomorrow.



oh my goodness 

what is her name!?!?!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

I have officially found my waifu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 20, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> I have officially found my waifu



Rin from fate stay night

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> FUCKKKKKKKKKKKK SO GOOD



I don't think anyone is using it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 20, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> I don't think anyone is using it.


gotta wait 12 weeks

ill wear it in june


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2018)

Avalon said:


> gotta wait 12 weeks
> 
> ill wear it in june



Ok lol


----------



## Bonly (Mar 20, 2018)

Any sets of Jak from the Jak and Daxter franchise?


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 20, 2018)

Made this for myself but decided not to use it if anyone wants it.

Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Rai (Mar 20, 2018)

Araragi said:


> ​







Taking and Thank you!

​


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 21, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 5


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Rai (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​





Taking and Thank you!


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 21, 2018)

thnx


----------



## Bump (Mar 21, 2018)

150x200?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> 150x200?


    150*200 with no effect, if that's what you want. is it too simple?


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 21, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> [ ​


Taking.
Thanks.


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 21, 2018)

Request:
 Spike Spiegel avatars 
175x250


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 22, 2018)

Taking.


----------



## mali (Mar 22, 2018)

if anyone wants, as is ​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 5


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​


Omg do you have one of the Sailor Moon ones but of Sailor Moon herself?


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 22, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Omg do you have one of the Sailor Moon ones but of Sailor Moon herself?


Noh, not rn, the stock came in elemental form, can make some for next time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



Can i have the stock of the girl with long pink hair. I cant remember her name.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



Omg, I'm in love with this one. I'll take it and wear it when I get bigger avy rights


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2018)

Nataly said:


> 150*200 with no effect, if that's what you want. is it too simple?





White Wolf said:


> ​
> 
> ​



taking and thx


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 23, 2018)

somebody please turn this into an avatar:


you will have my temporary gratitude and meagre rep


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 24, 2018)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 25, 2018)

This is so beautiful, i'll take it ~


----------



## Baba (Mar 25, 2018)

this is the coolest thread on NF

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kuzehiko (Mar 25, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



Taking.​


----------



## White Wolf (Mar 27, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 6


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Mar 27, 2018)

Am I the only one who thinks that Sailor Moon looks just like Kristen Bell?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 27, 2018)

Araragi said:


> ​


Taking. Thank you Araragi.


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 30, 2018)

Stephanie said:


>


I like the thirdn onea lot, taking.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

thanks araragi

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## EJ (Mar 31, 2018)

Can someone please give me a HELLBLADE: Senua's Sacrifice Set? I'm willing to take anything.


----------



## A Optimistic (Mar 31, 2018)

Taking sailor moon and the white girl, thanks White wolf


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 1, 2018)

can someone edit this image and give me all those cool HD colours and stuff.


----------



## Bump (Apr 1, 2018)

such as this one

avy request


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 3, 2018)

Sayaka said:


>


Taking.
Thanks.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Art Pimp 3


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 4


----------



## Benedict Cumberzatch (Apr 3, 2018)

Stephanie said:


>



the left looks like a @mob avatar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 3, 2018)

Stephanie said:


>


Taking, thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## El Hit (Apr 4, 2018)

Mine

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 5, 2018)

Can someone make this nicer than it already is? I do plan on repping with the little rep I can give and giving credit in my sig. Speaking of which, is it possible to get this is in a somewhat decent sig size? If not, that's fine.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 5, 2018)

Serene Grace said:


> can someone edit this image and give me all those cool HD colours and stuff.


What do you  mean by this?

You're going to have to elaborate.




Bump said:


> to a drunk Boris Yeltsin
> 
> avy request


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2018)



Reactions: Art Pimp 5


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 5, 2018)

Taking. 
Its freaking great.
 Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 5, 2018)

Kuzehiko said:


> Taking.
> Its freaking great.
> Thanks.



You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2018)

Trinity said:


> What do you  mean by this?
> 
> You're going to have to elaborate.



love  hope you ready to make me a new one when he wins the belt Saturday 



Stephanie said:


>



Stock for dbz avy?


----------



## Crow (Apr 8, 2018)

Wanted it but cant wear it. 

Don't got the privlege of a bigger Ava so someone else can wear it.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> love  hope you ready to make me a new one when he wins the belt Saturday
> 
> 
> 
> Stock for dbz avy?



I dont have it anymore. I save stocks for a few days then i delete them.


----------



## Crow (Apr 10, 2018)

If anyone could make me a Kurapika set from HunterXHunter I'll love you forever


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 11, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Made a few avies will probs make more tomorrow.



Very nice ones, taking them ~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2018)

avy 150x200


----------



## NO (Apr 15, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> Requesting any avatar


Sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## NO (Apr 15, 2018)

Let's bring S H A R P back on NF. 
​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.

Reactions: Art Pimp 4


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump said:


> avy 150x200
> here





jayjay³² said:


> Let's bring S H A R P back on NF.
> ​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.


----------



## NO (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump said:


>


The image you posted wasn’t anime. I don’t fuck with 3D.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Imagine (Apr 15, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Let's bring S H A R P back on NF.
> ​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.


Lemme get an ava of Lupin



Might have to get Fujiko's tit out of the way or something when you crop it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 15, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Let's bring S H A R P back on NF.
> ​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.




*Spoiler*: _Link_ 



Link removed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 15, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Let's bring S H A R P back on NF.
> ​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.



can you work with this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump said:


>

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Katou (Apr 15, 2018)

jayjay³² said:


> Let's bring S H A R P back on NF.
> ​​I'll take 3 requests, link a high resolution stock.


onegai

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 15, 2018)

Stephanie said:


>



 you again  I love you and your work

more rep

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2018)

Bump said:


> you again  I love you and your work
> 
> more rep



Thank you <3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 15, 2018)



Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Santoryu (Apr 16, 2018)

No resizes. This is only for long-serving loyal members

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 3


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2018)

Can someone edit the colors to something more natural?

Alternatively: do whatever, I guess


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> Can someone edit the colors to something more natural?
> 
> Alternatively: do whatever, I guess



Did you mean something like this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> Did you mean something like this?


no, I meant more desaturation  I'll use it anyway, but gimme another vers 

I don't think I've ever seen anything really mild in your style, so I'm curious


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> no, I meant more desaturation  I'll use it anyway, but gimme another vers
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen anything really mild in your style, so I'm curious



I dont know im so used to only brightening images up.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> no, I meant more desaturation  I'll use it anyway, but gimme another vers
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen anything really mild in your style, so I'm curious



You know this is hard for me right lol. Im not used to taking color away.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 17, 2018)

Stephanie said:


> You know this is hard for me right lol. Im not used to taking color away.


excellente!! thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Trinity said:


> excellente!! thank you



No problem.


----------



## Crow (Apr 17, 2018)

Can somebody glam my AVA up. Throw some sparkles on it


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)

Its really hard to glam black and white.


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 17, 2018)

I would take this if I didn't have a name to uphold with my avys

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2018)

Knight of Chaos said:


> Can somebody glam my AVA up. Throw some sparkles on it

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 18, 2018)

stock, please


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 18, 2018)

Trinity said:


> stock, please

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 21, 2018)

Requesting a Maho (Steins Gate 0) avatar


----------



## Shinobu (Apr 27, 2018)

too good to never be used tbh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 28, 2018)

Looking for some God Of War or Kingdom Hearts stuff


----------



## Wave (Apr 29, 2018)

Taking the first one, thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Ippo Makunouchi/Ichiro Miyata avas pls


Requesting Ippo? I'll do it 

Holy shit that detail and smoothness! Watching this guy on Deviantart now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bontakun (May 1, 2018)

Imagine said:


> Ippo Makunouchi/Ichiro Miyata avas pls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (May 3, 2018)

Can someone help me to resize this gif into avatar size?


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

El Primo said:


> Can someone help me to resize this gif into avatar size?



See if this works


----------



## Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (May 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> See if this works



You've been a great help, thanks alot. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

El Primo said:


> You've been a great help, thanks alot. I really appreciate it.



No problem


----------



## Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (May 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> No problem



Not used to mods being helpful. Not tryna preach hate here tho.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

El Primo said:


> Not used to mods being helpful. Not tryna preach hate here tho.



Its ok i know we can be a pain in the ass sometimes.


----------



## Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (May 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Its ok i know we can be a pain in the ass sometimes.



You aight in my book. If I tend to misbehave I'll remember this favor you did me next time and hold back.


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

El Primo said:


> You aight in my book. If I tend to misbehave I'll remember this favor you did me next time and hold back.



Thank you


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2018)

150x200


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

Bump said:


> 150x200



To much blood for me.


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> To much blood for me.



 I still love you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (May 3, 2018)

Bump said:


> I still love you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (May 6, 2018)

150x200?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (May 6, 2018)

Honestly don't know how doable this is but can someone create me avy from this?


The avy starts at 0:02 and ends 0:07


----------



## Mob (May 6, 2018)

Lew said:


> Honestly don't know how doable this is but can someone create me avy from this?
> 
> 
> The avy starts at 0:02 and ends 0:07


I tried

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Lew (May 6, 2018)

mob said:


> I tried



Could you fit him kicking it into the stands or not? I'm not very knowledgeable on these things.


----------



## Mob (May 7, 2018)

Lew said:


> Could you fit him kicking it into the stands or not? I'm not very knowledgeable on these things.


yeah I tired and somehow squeezed it in


----------



## Lew (May 7, 2018)

mob said:


> yeah I tired and somehow squeezed it in



That's great, cheers!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (May 7, 2018)

Can we make GFX requests here?


----------



## Bontakun (May 7, 2018)

Rohan said:


> Can we make GFX requests here?



Don't know what you had in mind, but if it's forum-related here's as good a place as any to try.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (May 10, 2018)

Can someone make me a gif avatar out of this?  
*Spoiler*: __ 




It starts at 2:16 to 2:19. I just want the girl with red hair and sunglasses in it. Thank you very very much. Rep, credit and all that good stuff. I appreciate it


----------



## White Wolf (May 16, 2018)

► GIF Dump


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 4


----------



## Demetrius (May 17, 2018)

stealin'


----------



## Bump (May 17, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ► GIF Dump
> ​



mine


----------



## Mob (May 19, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make me a gif avatar out of this?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aphrodite (May 19, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Grimmjow (May 19, 2018)

It's perfect thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Recep Tayyip Erdoğan (May 21, 2018)

Can someone cut out the area and people around the dude in the sewer so it becomes the size of an avatar. I want the dude in the sewer as an avatar


----------



## Bump (May 21, 2018)

150x200 pleaseeeeeeee


taking?


----------



## Lew (May 25, 2018)

Can someone do me a gif avy of Lampard 0:28 to 0:31 in this vid? Cheers


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> 150x200 pleaseeeeeeee



Bumping


----------



## Imagine (May 27, 2018)

Bump said:


> Bumping


The new default is 175x250.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Bump (May 27, 2018)

Imagine said:


> The new default is 175x250.



repped, thx for advice and avys bro


----------



## Mob (May 28, 2018)

Banned Lew said:


> Can someone do me a gif avy of Lampard 0:28 to 0:31 in this vid? Cheers


Here you go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 9, 2018)

@Hitomi 

Taking this one:


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 10, 2018)

Can anybody make this into standard avy size and possibly pretty it up? I really only "need" the resize; touching it up is just if you want to. Well, resizing is also if you want to... Everything is volunteer work here...
You already know that...
Stop reading...
I said stop...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 11, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> Can anybody make this into standard avy size and possibly pretty it up? I really only "need" the resize; touching it up is just if you want to. Well, resizing is also if you want to... Everything is volunteer work here...
> You already know that...
> Stop reading...
> I said stop...



Here you go.

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Here you go.
> 
> ​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 11, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


>



If you want I can make a signature out of it to make a set.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> If you want I can make a signature out of it to make a set.



That would be pretty rad, not gonna lie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 11, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> That would be pretty rad, not gonna lie.



Here they are.

700 Width.



500 Width.

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jun 11, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Here they are.
> 
> 700 Width.
> 
> ...




I love you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Rohan (Jun 11, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I love you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## White Wolf (Jun 14, 2018)

​

Reactions: Art Pimp 5


----------



## Baba (Jun 14, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


>


Wow, I really like the first two pics. Can I use them as avatars, please? 

Also, would you mind if I use them as avatar in another forum? I'll make sure to credit you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 14, 2018)

Baba said:


> Wow, I really like the first two pics. Can I use them as avatars, please?
> 
> Also, would you mind if I use them as avatar in another forum? I'll make sure to credit you.



I dont care.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Jun 23, 2018)

avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jun 28, 2018)

Bump said:


> avy



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Jun 30, 2018)

Can someone make me an ava from this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 1, 2018)

Ruse said:


> Can someone make me an ava from this?



Here you go:-
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Jul 2, 2018)

@Dean Winchester Sam do you have any Shoto avatars? Big Avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 2, 2018)

Indra said:


> @Dean Winchester Sam do you have any Shoto avatars? Big Avatars



I tried something different with this one. 

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I tried something different with this one.
> 
> ​


Could I request a pic? Cats are soft.


----------



## Rohan (Jul 3, 2018)

Indra said:


> Could I request a pic? Cats are soft.



Give me an image.


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Give me an image.


I like both of these

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 3, 2018)

Indra said:


> I like both of these



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Indra (Jul 3, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> ​


 thank you bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 3, 2018)

Indra said:


> thank you bro



You are welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 4, 2018)

Taking this to lazy to make my own.


----------



## Ashi (Jul 4, 2018)

I’ll be taking this one


Tell Babs he can suck it

Oh yeah resize pls if you don’t mind


----------



## Gin (Jul 4, 2018)

Ashi said:


> I’ll be taking this one
> 
> 
> Tell Babs he can suck it
> ...


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 4, 2018)

good  shit gin

g o o d shit

taking


----------



## Deleted member 198194 (Jul 6, 2018)

Damn, Gin swooped in and changed 3 avas at once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 7, 2018)

a few bnha avys 'cause that's what i'm watching rn

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 7, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> a few bnha avys 'cause that's what i'm watching rn



Taking


----------



## Kuzehiko (Jul 8, 2018)

Taking.


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 10, 2018)

Rai said:


> Plz I need help


Should be higher resolution than that or it will be hard to do neatly.

Edit: Actually it's pretty high-res already to be turned into an emote. But these things are not emote material, I have to say. They are much too detailed.


----------



## Rai (Jul 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> Should be higher resolution than that or it will be hard to do neatly.
> 
> Edit: Actually it's pretty high-res already to be turned into an emote. But these things are not emote material, I have to say. They are much too detailed.



Thanks, but Death already did it


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 11, 2018)

Rai said:


> Death already did it


So I saw. Way to go, Death!

They are pretty but they are still not very good for emotes


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 11, 2018)

They are just fine for emotes


----------



## Bontakun (Jul 11, 2018)

Pandamonium said:


> They are just fine for emotes



They have very fine lineart that gets lost in the shrinking.


----------



## Rai (Jul 11, 2018)

They’re fine


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Jul 11, 2018)

Bontakun said:


> They have very fine lineart that gets lost in the shrinking.



Not really unless you use one with bad res and shrink 

As long as you sharpen the ones that need it just a little, then they should be fine


----------



## trance (Jul 11, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


>



a lil late but resize pls?


----------



## Gin (Jul 11, 2018)

redrum said:


> a lil late but resize pls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 13, 2018)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jul 13, 2018)

some randoms

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 13, 2018)

taking


----------



## Darth (Jul 14, 2018)

Mind if i use this one?


----------



## trance (Jul 14, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> some randoms





resize pls


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jul 14, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> ​



I need to find out if I have enough points for big avy rights, and if I do, I'll steal this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jul 14, 2018)

I don't


----------



## Rohan (Jul 15, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I don't



I can make it smaller.


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jul 15, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I can make it smaller.



I will love you eternally


----------



## Rohan (Jul 15, 2018)

ThomasTheCat said:


> I will love you eternally



Done.

​I will make a signature to complete the set later.

P.S: If you ask around in the points thread someone might give you their points.


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2018)

Senjougahara Hitagi said:


> some randoms


 Did @redrum end up taking the killua one? If not I want it


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Jul 15, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I will make a signature to complete the set later.







Dean Winchester said:


> P.S: If you ask around in the points thread someone might give you their points.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 16, 2018)

Crow said:


> Did @redrum end up taking the killua one? If not I want it



i did technically get it first but u can ask gin if u can just have it anyway (idk what he'll say tbh) and idrc either way about having the same avy as someone


----------



## Rohan (Jul 16, 2018)

@ThomasTheCat 

Since the crop was within the sig limits, I did not resize it.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Jul 16, 2018)

redrum said:


> i did technically get it first but u can ask gin if u can just have it anyway (idk what he'll say tbh) and idrc either way about having the same avy as someone



You can have it then homie. Wear it well


----------



## Bump (Jul 16, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> ​




was on vaca  love the avy
rep cominggggg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 17, 2018)

Bump said:


> was on vaca  love the avy
> rep cominggggg



I will redo your avatar because that was my second time editing renders. I have improved a lot since then so I will make a good one this time.


----------



## Rohan (Jul 17, 2018)

@Bump, here's your redone request.

Small avatar:-

​Big Avatar:-
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 17, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> @Bump, here's your redone request.
> 
> Small avatar:-
> 
> ...



Bruhh this is what love is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

@Dean Winchester Oh my God Dean, that's amazing! would you be able to make anymore Kingdom Hearts avys (big ones)? Preferable with the Kingdom Hearts crew in them? Anything would be awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> @Dean Winchester Oh my God Dean, that's amazing! would you be able to make anymore Kingdom Hearts avys (big ones)? Preferable with the Kingdom Hearts crew in them? Anything would be awesome.



I don't know much about the series so it would be nice if you can give me some images that you want avatars to be made from.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> I don't know much about the series so it would be nice if you can give me some images that you want avatars to be made from.



Thanks so much. Would you be able to make anything with the image below:



Anything would be much appreciated. I can also try to find another stock if this one is difficult to work with.


----------



## Rohan (Jul 17, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Thanks so much. Would you be able to make anything with the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything would be much appreciated. I can also try to find another stock if this one is difficult to work with.



The image is broken. 

P.S: If you give renders it will be much better.


----------



## Raiden (Jul 17, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> The image is broken.
> 
> P.S: If you give renders it will be much better.



Ok will dm you .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Thanks so much. Would you be able to make anything with the image below:
> 
> 
> 
> Anything would be much appreciated. I can also try to find another stock if this one is difficult to work with.



Avatar:-

​
Signature:-

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Jul 18, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Avatar:-
> 
> ​
> Signature:-
> ...



Amazing! Thanks a lot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 18, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Amazing! Thanks a lot.



Welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 18, 2018)

Sig


Text - Bump
The Legendary Super Sayain 

trying to find a broly avy stock :3


----------



## Rohan (Jul 18, 2018)

Bump said:


> Sig
> 
> 
> Text - Bump
> ...



You want an avatar also?


----------



## Bump (Jul 19, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> You want an avatar also?



I cant find any good broly stock so not right now im still in love with this avy you did for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 19, 2018)

Bump said:


> I cant find any good broly stock so not right now im still in love with this avy you did for me



Okay, then I will do the signature.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 19, 2018)

Bump said:


> I cant find any good broly stock so not right now im still in love with this avy you did for me



Here's your signature.

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Jul 20, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Here's your signature.
> 
> ​



Im not a fan of the text, just wanted something simple and could you do it 500x200 or is that too small?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shinobu (Jul 20, 2018)

Araragi said:


> ​


----------



## Katou (Jul 21, 2018)

will be taking this


----------



## Rohan (Jul 21, 2018)

Bump said:


> Im not a fan of the text, just wanted something simple and could you do it 500x200 or is that too small?



​


----------



## Arcuya (Jul 21, 2018)

smacking on times new roman across the bottom in plain black on varying levels of contrasting colours looks awful
he's prolly gonna want it without that text too and i recommend looking up some typography tutorials or something
not actually trying to be offensive here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rohan (Jul 21, 2018)

Arcuya said:


> smacking on times new roman across the bottom in plain black on varying levels of contrasting colours looks awful
> he's prolly gonna want it without that text too and i recommend looking up some typography tutorials or something
> not actually trying to be offensive here



It's fine, I know I suck at text. I am trying to look into ways to improve in text. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Katou (Jul 22, 2018)

Bump said:


> Im not a fan of the text, just wanted something simple and could you do it 500x200 or is that too small?


does this pass?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 22, 2018)

can I request an big avatar that is dope of Obito?


----------



## Rohan (Jul 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> can I request an big avatar that is dope of Obito?



Which version of Obito do you want?


----------



## Katou (Jul 22, 2018)

Grandpa Uchiha said:


> can I request an big avatar that is dope of Obito?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aphrodite (Jul 23, 2018)

Made these last weekend but totally forgot to post them.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Jul 24, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> ​







Arcuya said:


> smacking on times new roman across the bottom in plain black on varying levels of contrasting colours looks awful
> he's prolly gonna want it without that text too and i recommend looking up some typography tutorials or something
> not actually trying to be offensive here



 Now I do agree with Arcuya but all this is is constructive criticism. But I do like the times new roman font  so ill be taking 



Dean Winchester said:


> It's fine, I know I suck at text. I am trying to look into ways to improve in text. Thanks for the advice.



 look foward to getting some gfx in your shop 



Priscilla said:


> does this pass?


----------



## Bump (Jul 26, 2018)

avy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Jul 30, 2018)

Bump said:


> avy



Small

​
Big

​


----------



## Bump (Jul 30, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> Small
> 
> ​
> Big
> ...



saying image not found


----------



## Rohan (Jul 31, 2018)

Bump said:


> saying image not found



​


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 1, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 1, 2018)

Dean Winchester said:


> ​



thankyou 

want

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shiroyasha (Aug 8, 2018)

​


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 8, 2018)

castiel avatars, 175x250


----------



## Rohan (Aug 9, 2018)

Trinity said:


> castiel avatars, 175x250



This is an old edit of mine.

​


----------



## Bonly (Aug 20, 2018)

Any 175X250 Portgas D Ace Avys please, both gifs and non gifs are welcomed


----------



## Katou (Aug 21, 2018)

Bonly said:


> Any 175X250 Portgas D Ace Avys please, both gifs and non gifs are welcomed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Aug 21, 2018)

Priscilla said:


>



Thanks


----------



## Crow (Aug 22, 2018)

Gimme pls


----------



## RBL (Aug 22, 2018)

Can someone merge my current avatar with this gif?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 25, 2018)

I was in the mood

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rohan (Aug 26, 2018)

Brandon Lee said:


> Can someone merge my current avatar with this gif?



Here you go.

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RBL (Aug 26, 2018)

Rohan said:


> Here you go.
> 
> ​



i wish i could give you +rep, but since reznor sealed my powers, i can't.

but thank you a lot comrade Rohan

@R3ZSN0R3  can you give this man +rep on my behalf?


----------



## Rohan (Aug 26, 2018)

Brandon Lee said:


> i wish i could give you +rep, but since reznor sealed my powers, i can't.
> 
> but thank you a lot comrade Rohan
> 
> @R3ZSN0R3  can you give this man +rep on my behalf?



You are welcome, comrade.


----------



## Reznor (Aug 26, 2018)

Brandon Lee said:


> @R3ZSN0R3  can you give this man +rep on my behalf?


k


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I was in the mood


Taking.
Thank you Nat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Sep 1, 2018)

You are very welcome, Rinoa


----------



## Bontakun (Sep 5, 2018)

​Translations: Kokoro (avatar), Kagamine Rin (sig)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 5, 2018)

any deku avatars?


----------



## Serene Grace (Sep 5, 2018)

Sayaka said:


> testing things out...Tokyo Ghoul is really good...


Can i take the vash one?


----------



## Rohan (Sep 5, 2018)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> any deku avatars?



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2018)

Any big TTGL avys? I thought about having one last one before my big avy rights expire. Yoko or Kamina would be awesome.


----------



## Nataly (Sep 5, 2018)

Raiden said:


> Any big TTGL avys? I thought about having one last one before my big avy rights expire. Yoko or Kamina would be awesome.


I only made one, the stock inspired me, hopefully you will like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 5, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I only made one, the stock inspired me, hopefully you will like it



Ah this is epic. Thank you so much @Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2018)

Not sure if I should or if I could request something here. Could someone be kind enough to make a looping animated avatar of this? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Mob (Sep 16, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Not sure if I should or if I could request something here. Could someone be kind enough to make a looping animated avatar of this? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 16, 2018)

I’ll rep you asap as I get my power back!! Thank you!!


----------



## Santoryu (Sep 17, 2018)

somebody please make me a Kurisu (steins gate) avatar

I will be temporarily grateful


----------



## Nataly (Sep 17, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> somebody please make me a Kurisu (steins gate) avatar
> 
> I will be temporarily grateful


----------



## mali (Sep 17, 2018)

requesting a 150x150, preferably in gif form with her face centred, avatar of sailor socialism.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 18, 2018)

Any Ariana Grande stuff?


----------



## Bump (Sep 23, 2018)

kingdom hearts stuff?


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 27, 2018)

Made these for gotw but decided not to enter. Feel free to use them if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 3, 2018)

Any Widowmaker avatars out there?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 3, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Any Widowmaker avatars out there?


I can make you one if I find cool stocks


----------



## Nataly (Oct 3, 2018)

@Grimmjow

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2018)

Any League of Legend's Talon stuff??


----------



## Bump (Oct 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> kingdom hearts stuff?





150x200?


----------



## Mob (Oct 8, 2018)

I will rep anyone who posts quality base Goku Black avatar that has 175x350 width to height pixel ratio


----------



## Nataly (Oct 8, 2018)

mob said:


> quality base Goku Black avatar that has 175x350 width to height pixel ratio


Say no more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mob (Oct 8, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Say no more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 8, 2018)

@mob 
I went with simplicity this time. Let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 8, 2018)

Bump said:


> 150x200?


Why not 175*250? is this for another site?

Anyway, the requested size


----------



## Mob (Oct 9, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @mob
> I went with simplicity this time. Let me know what you think


Wow Nataly that is very impressive work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 9, 2018)

@Nataly me next ^_^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 9, 2018)

Do you have stocks or a character preference, Ashi


----------



## Ashi (Oct 9, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Do you have stocks or a character preference, Ashi


Denki from MHA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Oct 9, 2018)

Supreme King of The Alley - Lord Ashi said:


> Denki from MHA?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 9, 2018)

Nataly said:


>


Taking the last one

Thanks Nat <3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Oct 9, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Why not 175*250? is this for another site?
> 
> Anyway, the requested size



keep forgetting 175x250 is size  can remake?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 9, 2018)

Bump said:


> keep forgetting 175x250 is size  can remake?


That's why I thought it was odd, give me a minute


----------



## Nataly (Oct 9, 2018)

@Bump


----------



## Bump (Oct 9, 2018)

I repped you for your beauty


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 13, 2018)

The Weeknd said:


> Any Ariana Grande stuff?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 15, 2018)

Halloween spirit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The Weeknd (Oct 16, 2018)

aight maybe not ariana grande but margot robbie?


----------



## trance (Oct 16, 2018)

Nataly said:


>



resize poor favor?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 16, 2018)

redrum said:


> resize poor favor?


Excellent choices


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 16, 2018)

taking this one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonly (Oct 20, 2018)

Any good Staz from Blood Lad Avys or Sets?


----------



## Nataly (Oct 20, 2018)

@Bonly The Vampire


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2018)

Hey, could anyone turn this gif for NF avat format pretty pleasE? I'll rep


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> Hey, could anyone turn this gif for NF avat format pretty pleasE? I'll rep


How about this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 21, 2018)

Nataly said:


> How about this


could it be smaller? the original one had the perfect size imo, NF avatar format is quite sketchy :S
I appreciate the help a lot!


----------



## Nataly (Oct 21, 2018)

Wolfgetsu said:


> could it be smaller? the original one had the perfect size imo, NF avatar format is quite sketchy :S
> I appreciate the help a lot!


Sure, no problem!
What do you think of this? It is much smaller


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 22, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Sure, no problem!
> What do you think of this? It is much smaller


 super thank you!!!!


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 27, 2018)

Found these cool images and decided to make them into avatars.



Gonna make more later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 29, 2018)

Can someone please make an Avatar out of this thanks.
175x250.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Can someone please make an Avatar out of this thanks.
> 175x250.



here lovely

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 29, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> here lovely


Thank you very much.


----------



## Aphrodite (Oct 29, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Thank you very much.



You're welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 31, 2018)

*(175 x 350) *




*(175 x 250) *




*(150 x 200)*
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crow (Oct 31, 2018)

Minato swag? Preferably gifs in ava size. If you hook me up I'll love ya forever.


----------



## yikes (Oct 31, 2018)

Hitomi said:


> ​



Hi! I'm going to go ahead and steal this one. Thank you!

edit *and this too



Hitomi said:


> ​


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veggie (Nov 3, 2018)

*Spoiler*: __ 







If anyone could do me some avatars from these GL panels. I guess the standard size is 175×250

Thanks in advance


----------



## Raiden (Nov 3, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


> Found these cool images and decided to make them into avatars.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna make more later.



Taking the first one : )))

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Nov 4, 2018)

Aphrodite said:


>



I'll take the Dabi one.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

Veggie said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go


----------



## Veggie (Nov 6, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Here you go


Thank you so much, one more thing. Can you also do me one with the Sinestro side


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

Veggie said:


> Thank you so much, one more thing. Can you also do me one with the Sinestro side


You are welcome!
And what do you mean by 'the one with the Sinestro side'?


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2018)

Can someone hook me up with some Minato ava's?


----------



## Veggie (Nov 6, 2018)

Nataly said:


> You are welcome!
> And what do you mean by 'the one with the Sinestro side'?


The first stock image with Hal, has Sinestro on the bottom right corner


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

Crow said:


> Can someone hook me up with some Minato ava's?


I can try to do some static ones, unless you want gifs


Veggie said:


> The first stock image with Hal, has Sinestro on the bottom right corner


OK, I got you, working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Nov 6, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I can try to do some static ones, unless you want gifs
> 
> OK, I got you, working on it



Either or, are fine with me. I have no real preference. Thanks for picking one up for me.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 6, 2018)

@Veggie
How about this one?


@Crow 
Minato


----------



## Veggie (Nov 7, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Veggie
> How about this one?


Nataly of space sector 2814. You have the ability to overcome great requests.
Welcome to the Green Lantern Corps!
*In Brightest Day **In 
Blackest Night
No evil shall escape my sight
Let those who worship 
evil's might beware my power
Green Lantern's Light
*

*Spoiler*: __ 



 zank yu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Krory (Nov 7, 2018)

Just garbage I had left over​


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Crow
> Minato



Thank you bby.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 8, 2018)

Any Thanos avas?


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 10, 2018)

Nataly wanna make me an Ashe avatar from Overwatch when you have time


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

Can someone make that image the size of Grimmjow's avy and if possible, make it flash? I can't find any of the original images where "Yamato wood" does that.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Nataly wanna make me an Ashe avatar from Overwatch when you have time


I will! And tag me next time, OK




Raiden said:


> Can someone make that image the size of Grimmjow's avy and if possible, make it flash? I can't find any of the original images where "Yamato wood" does that.


I can give it a try ​


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

Yay thanks   .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 10, 2018)

I will thank you Nataly


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2018)

@Raiden
What do you think of the 'flashing' effect, is that what you had in mind or anything different? Not sure you will like the gifs


----------



## Raiden (Nov 10, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Raiden
> What do you think of the 'flashing' effect, is that what you had in mind or anything different? Not sure you will like the gifs



Thanks!    This is awesome. I think the original Yamato had a very fast flash. But it might make people complain. So I think this is good!

EDIT: OMG I passed the rep limit for today . Will rep you as soon as I can.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2018)

@Grimmjow


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 10, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Grimmjow


Amazing as always. Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 10, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Amazing as always. Thank you


You are very welcome, any time


----------



## Owl (Nov 13, 2018)

175x250 out of this please and thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 17, 2018)

OwO said:


> 175x250 out of this please and thank you!



 ,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 17, 2018)

Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out with the following, making this images with transparent background, and gif sized? they are 99% approved at this point.
Please help! I would really appreciate!



SUPER THANK YOU IN ADVANCE!!


----------



## Owl (Nov 17, 2018)

Hitomi said:


> ,



Thank you so much!


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

Suigetsu said:


> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me out with the following, making this images with transparent background, and gif sized? they are 99% approved at this point.
> Please help! I would really appreciate!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


>


Thank you very very much!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

*175x350*



*175x250*




​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## White Wolf (Nov 19, 2018)

*175x350
*



*175x250*

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ashi (Nov 19, 2018)

taking ty


----------



## Nataly (Nov 19, 2018)

@Grimmjow


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2018)

>



I'll take these two.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2018)

Actually I'll grab this one too


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Grimmjow


Love it. Thank you for letting me know Nataly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 19, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Love it. Thank you for letting me know Nataly.


I'm glad you liked it, but I didn't do anything but to link you and let you know. I hope you took care of WW since he made it


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 19, 2018)

Nataly said:


> Thank you, but I didn't do anything but to link you and let you know. I hope you took care of WW since he made it


I sure did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Nov 19, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *175x350*
> 
> [LINKHL]356207[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356208[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356209[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356210[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356211[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356212[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356213[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356214[/LINKHL][LINKHL]356215[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]356216[/LINKHL]
> 
> ...



Taking  




Thank you!


----------



## krome (Nov 22, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *175x250*
> 
> 
> ​



Grabbing this, if you don't mind. TY


----------



## Nataly (Nov 23, 2018)

Get in the Christmas spirit 

*175*350*




*175*300*



*175*250*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 24, 2018)

could someone resize this so when I use it for an avatar it doesn't say it can't be used caused one side is longer than the other? The limitations this forum has is horrible.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 24, 2018)

And, I have one more request, Vegeta SSGS gif's/avatars if anyone wants to take a crack at it. I'll rep!


----------



## King1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Any good Gilgamesh from Fate series Avys or sets?


----------



## Gin (Nov 24, 2018)

few jojos and misc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Owl (Nov 26, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> ​



Let me steal this one. Thank you!


----------



## Rai (Nov 27, 2018)

White Wolf said:


> *175x350*
> 
> [LINKHL]359050[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359051[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359052[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359053[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359054[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359055[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359056[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359057[/LINKHL][LINKHL]359058[/LINKHL] [LINKHL]359059[/LINKHL]
> 
> ...



Taking x250 version of this 



Thank you!


----------



## Owl (Nov 28, 2018)

Since nobody's taking these I'm going to go ahead and steal them.


White Wolf said:


> ​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 28, 2018)

Taking, repping, thank you.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 30, 2018)

Nataly said:


> ​



I'll be taking this one, thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2018)

Bonly said:


> I'll be taking this one, thanks


You are very welcome!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## King1 (Nov 30, 2018)

Taking, Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2018)

Nataly said:


> ​



taking

dropped a like for ya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 3, 2018)

Can anyone make me a gif avatar? Time is 0:13-0:16


Thanks in advance


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2018)

taking


----------



## PrimeRichard (Dec 7, 2018)

@Nataly
@Priscilla 
Can someone please make me a (175×250) sized version of KRATOS


----------



## Katou (Dec 7, 2018)

Grimmjow said:


> Can anyone make me a gif avatar? Time is 0:13-0:16
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




*Spoiler*: __ 



I needed to cut a bunch of frames to fit 1mb sorry





PrimeRichard said:


> @Nataly
> @Priscilla
> Can someone please make me a (175×250) sized version of KRATOS


----------



## Gin (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Dec 9, 2018)

Some leftovers.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Dec 13, 2018)

I love you forever


----------



## kire (Dec 15, 2018)

Gin the Nighty said:


>


Taking the last one if it's cool?

￼
￼Can I get Xmas of sasuke and/ or mei?


----------



## Katou (Dec 15, 2018)

Gin the Nighty said:


>


taking


----------



## Virus (Dec 15, 2018)

Does anyone have cool Aokiji/Lawavatars, or make one? I will be forever grateful!

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nataly (Dec 15, 2018)

Virus said:


> Does anyone have cool Aokiji/Lawavatars, or make one? I will be forever grateful!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





And this one for the Christmas event ->


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> I was in the mood



taking kakashi
ty x


----------



## Nataly (Dec 23, 2018)

Santoryu said:


> taking kakashi
> ty x


This is the right size for a regular avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 23, 2018)

Nataly said:


> This is the right size for a regular avatar



You're a star! Thank you.


----------



## Karma (Dec 25, 2018)

Could someone make me a decent avie with either of these stocks?


----------



## fuff (Dec 25, 2018)

anyone willing to make me soem cool avatars from these images:
fyi: I have big avi privileges


----------



## Crow (Dec 25, 2018)

Can someone hook me up with a Trafalgar D. Water Law ava for a late Christmas Present?


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2018)

Luck said:


> Could someone make me a decent avie with either of these stocks?


Since you have the second one resized, I will try and do something with the first image


fuff said:


> anyone willing to make me soem cool avatars from these images:
> fyi: I have big avi privileges


let's see what I can come up with


Crow said:


> Can someone hook me up with a Trafalgar D. Water Law ava for a late Christmas Present?


Will PM since it's supposed to be a secret


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2018)

@Luck I hope you like it


----------



## Karma (Dec 26, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @Luck I hope you like it


I love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 26, 2018)

@fuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Dec 26, 2018)

Nataly said:


> @fuff


thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Whitebeard (Dec 28, 2018)

Taking


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2019)

White Wolf said:


> *175x350*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Taking the third one .


----------



## Dark (Jan 2, 2019)

Taking this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 2, 2019)

Would be grateful if someone could make me an avatar of Bruno, with their magic. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nataly (Jan 2, 2019)

Dove said:


> Would be grateful if someone could make me an avatar of Bruno, with their magic.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 3, 2019)

Nataly said:


>



Thanks a lot, you are a superstar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 3, 2019)

Dove said:


> Thanks a lot, you are a superstar.


You are very welcome, glad you liked it


----------



## Sherlōck (Jan 4, 2019)

Transparent Request.
Only want Robin.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 4, 2019)

Any good Roy Mustang 175X350 avys? Gifs and non gifs are welcomed


----------



## Crow (Jan 5, 2019)

@Gin the Nighty taking

edit: It's not letting me rep you @Gin the Nighty blame the mods. I'll do it soon as I can.


----------



## Kairi (Jan 5, 2019)

I would very much appreciate if someone made an avi out of her <3


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Kairi said:


> I would very much appreciate if someone made an avi out of her <3


----------



## Kairi (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


Thank you soooo much dawg this looks great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Kairi said:


> Thank you soooo much dawg this looks great


You are very welcome, I hope you liked it


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Any good Roy Mustang 175X350 avys? Gifs and non gifs are welcomed


How about these ones


----------



## Bonly (Jan 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> How about these ones



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jan 7, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Thanks!


Very welcome


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 10, 2019)

someone please turn this into an avatar:


----------



## Rohan (Jan 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> someone please turn this into an avatar:



I will do this but it will take some time.


----------



## Rohan (Jan 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> someone please turn this into an avatar:



Here is your avatar.
​


----------



## Santoryu (Jan 11, 2019)

Rohan said:


> Here is your avatar.
> ​



It's gorgeous

Thank you so much


----------



## Rohan (Jan 11, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> It's gorgeous
> 
> Thank you so much



You are welcome.


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 12, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Transparent Request.
> Only want Robin.



Do you have a larger pic?


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 12, 2019)

Sherlōck said:


> Transparent Request.
> Only want Robin.


Found it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Jan 19, 2019)

Can anyone make me a gif avatar?
Time is 0:28-0:32(I just want her smoking)


Rep and all that good stuff thank you.


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Solace (Feb 4, 2019)

mine :blu


----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 8, 2019)

requesting Vegeta avatars from Dragon Ball Super: Broly. Of course I'd be shooting whoever provides me it with rep!


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 8, 2019)

Requesting Sesshomaru from Inuyasha avatar


----------



## Aphrodite (Feb 8, 2019)

The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Requesting Sesshomaru from Inuyasha avatar



ohh i might make a few later since he was one of my favorires.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 8, 2019)

Aphrodite said:


> ohh i might make a few later since he was one of my favorires.


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Can anyone turn this into an Ava, and a sig for me?


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Can anyone turn this into an Ava, and a sig for me?


I can work with this, give me some time


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Thank you. You're the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

@B Rabbit 
Let me know if you don't like it or want smth changed, I still have files open

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Feb 10, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @B Rabbit
> Let me know if you don't like it or want smth changed, I still have files open


I'll take them!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> I'll take them!


Awesome, I am glad you like it


----------



## Nataly (Feb 10, 2019)

Made these a bit over a week ago


----------



## Nataly (Feb 11, 2019)

@The Death & The Strawberry


----------



## Serene Grace (Feb 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @The Death & The Strawberry


Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2019)

Can someone make me an Avy from the gif above please


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Can someone make me an Avy from the gif above please


Will this work for you?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Will this work for you?



Sadly I get the message that the file size is too large


----------



## Nataly (Feb 12, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Sadly I get the message that the file size is too large


Try this one and see if it works

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Feb 12, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Try this one and see if it works



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Feb 14, 2019)

can i get a Miles Morales (into the spider-verse) set?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimeRichard (Feb 14, 2019)

Please can anyone edit this Ava to 175×250 and thanks in advance.


----------



## Veggie (Feb 14, 2019)

175x250 avis pweaseee


----------



## Nataly (Feb 14, 2019)

Veggie said:


> 175x250 avis pweaseee


I will try to do them all this weekend


----------



## Veggie (Feb 14, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I will try to do them all this weekend


Thank you!


----------



## Nataly (Feb 16, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> Please can anyone edit this Ava to 175×250 and thanks in advance.





Veggie said:


> 175x250 avis pweaseee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Veggie (Feb 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


>


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrimeRichard (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks so much  I love it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Feb 17, 2019)

I'll take this


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2019)

Big avy please


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Big avy please



Sure will do once I get home. Is it just a resize?


----------



## Melodie (Feb 18, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Sure will do once I get home. Is it just a resize?


Changing it visually however you want would be nice, thanks in advance


----------



## Nataly (Feb 18, 2019)

@Melodie

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rohan (Feb 24, 2019)

Can someone resize this gif into 175 X 350 and make it look better?


----------



## fuff (Feb 28, 2019)

can someone make this more cool?



thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 28, 2019)

Rohan said:


> Can someone resize this gif into 175 X 350 and make it look better?





fuff said:


> can someone make this more cool?
> 
> 
> 
> thanks



I will try to do these when I am back on the laptop. fuff, do you have the original stock by any chance?


----------



## fuff (Feb 28, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I will try to do these when I am back on the laptop. fuff, do you have the original stock by any chance?


here:

i edited the rinnegan on lol

better quality: 


I dont have the original source, I really want to see who drew the image since it looks amazing imo


Thanks btw!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2019)

@Rohan I resized it 

@fuff Let me know if you don't like the style and want it changed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 1, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Rohan I resized it
> 
> @fuff Let me know if you don't like the style and want it changed


I like it! thanks!


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2019)

fuff said:


> I like it! thanks!


I am glad, you are welcome, any time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 2, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Rohan I resized it
> 
> @fuff Let me know if you don't like the style and want it changed



Thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Mar 5, 2019)

175×250 avis, like a couple different versions


----------



## Nataly (Mar 10, 2019)

Veggie said:


> 175×250 avis, like a couple different versions


I made a few, see if you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

These are all avatars I made for the GotW, maybe somebody would want to use them.
It is funny for me to go back and look at the works I made at the very beginning and notice the progress.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2019)

Continuation



A set:


----------



## Veggie (Mar 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I made a few, see if you like them


Thank you!


----------



## Billie (Mar 14, 2019)

​


----------



## 海外ニキ (Mar 15, 2019)

Taking, repping. Thank you. :3


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2019)

can someone art pimp any one of theses?

ty :3


----------



## Nataly (Mar 16, 2019)

fuff said:


> can someone art pimp any one of theses?
> 
> ty :3


I can give it a try later on


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I can give it a try later on


Thanks again!!!


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 16, 2019)

fuff said:


> can someone art pimp any one of theses?
> 
> ty :3



I had a go at one of them. Not sure what size you want them in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 16, 2019)

castiel gif avatars, 175x350


----------



## fuff (Mar 16, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> I had a go at one of them. Not sure what size you want them in.


thanks i was looking for a big avi size


----------



## Bonly (Mar 17, 2019)

Can I get some 175X350 Itachi avys, preferably gifs


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 17, 2019)

fuff said:


> thanks i was looking for a big avi size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solace (Mar 18, 2019)

good to see you're back to dumping, taking the third one


----------



## Nataly (Mar 18, 2019)

@fuff


----------



## Nataly (Mar 18, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 175X350 Itachi avys, preferably gifs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 19, 2019)

Trinity said:


> castiel gif avatars, 175x350


@Nataly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2019)

@Trinity 

Most of them are not very good quality because of resizing  



And I thought this one might give you a kek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Mar 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Trinity
> 
> Most of them are not very good quality because of resizing
> 
> ...


Thank you!

I can't rep you at the moment because I need to spread, so remind me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 19, 2019)

Trinity said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I can't rep you at the moment because I need to spread, so remind me.


You are very welcome, and no problem


----------



## Bonly (Mar 19, 2019)

Nataly said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Mar 26, 2019)

taking


----------



## Velvet (Mar 29, 2019)

*Simple, might re-make later but for now this is good *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crow (Mar 29, 2019)

Taking this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 29, 2019)

Crow said:


> Taking this


Here is the cropped version to fit the regular size option


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 30, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)

*Giving away this boy *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 3, 2019)

request Yuri (Tales of Vesperia) avatars
gifs are fine too
thanks xox


----------



## Velvet (Apr 3, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> request Yuri (Tales of Vesperia) avatars
> gifs are fine too
> thanks xox



*There were so little good images  *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 5, 2019)

​


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 6, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​



Taking the second and last one.
Which series is the second one from?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 6, 2019)

*Some watercolor avatars for giveaway~ *


----------



## Billie (Apr 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> Which series is the second one from?



Artwork from Anemone: Eureka Seven Hi-Evolution Movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 6, 2019)

Can I get some 175X350 gifs avys of Lelouch from Code Geass


----------



## Nataly (Apr 6, 2019)

I will do those tomorrow if that's OK


----------



## Velvet (Apr 7, 2019)

*Some Sailor Moon avatars for giveaway *


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Taking this one, thank you 


Request:

Could someone make me an avatar from this , please?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 7, 2019)

@Rinoa The quality is not that great in the original one, and that's why the size is 175*300.
The quality will reduce if I try to do the 350, so not sure you will like it:


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 7, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Rinoa The quality is not that great in the original one, and that's why the size is 175*300.
> The quality will reduce if I try to do the 350, so not sure you will like it:


Thank you Nat  i do love it, anyways

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 7, 2019)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 175X350 gifs avys of Lelouch from Code Geass


Here you go


----------



## Bonly (Apr 8, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here you go



Thanks! You are a scholar and a gentleman and I shall dance at your next wedding


----------



## Bonney (Apr 9, 2019)

Taking these



Velvet said:


> *Some Sailor Moon avatars for giveaway *



Do you have either in 175x350?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2019)

Serenity said:


> Taking these
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have either in 175x350?



*I don`t but i`ll make those 2 in 175x350 after work for you <3*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 9, 2019)

@Serenity


----------



## Silver (Apr 10, 2019)

Requesting an avi out of this 175x250



Doesn't need special effects but feel free to if you'd like, I keep loosing quality when I try to do it


----------



## Melodie (Apr 10, 2019)

Requesting avys out of these 2: 175x350, effects would be nice


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 10, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Requesting avys out of these 2: 175x350, effects would be nice
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Hey! It's Ene-chan voiced by Hatsune Miku!

And... Tatsumaki.

I'll see what I can do


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2019)

Silver said:


> Requesting an avi out of this 175x250
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't need special effects but feel free to if you'd like, I keep loosing quality when I try to do it



*I tried 



*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 10, 2019)

*Today`s giveaway  Kill la Kill + 1 random
*



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 11, 2019)

taking the two solo ryukos (the blue and red ones)

(can't quote easily on phone)


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 11, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Today`s giveaway  Kill la Kill + 1 random
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Will use that Mako later if no one else does


----------



## Crow (Apr 11, 2019)

Looking for Shanks from One Piece ava's and sigs. Thanks in advance, my art army.


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2019)

Crow said:


> Looking for Shanks from One Piece ava's and sigs. Thanks in advance, my art army.



*Not sure what size you wanted  *






*
*


----------



## Billie (Apr 12, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Apr 12, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Not sure what size you wanted  *



Thanks


----------



## Velvet (Apr 12, 2019)

*Today`s Giveaways 







*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Apr 12, 2019)

avatar out of this please
you will have my temporary gratitude and our social bond will increase Xx


----------



## Kuzehiko (Apr 12, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Today`s Giveaways
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Been looking for a NF Alice avatar for so long!
Taking, thanks *​


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 13, 2019)

@Velvet 

more ryuko avatars possibly?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 13, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​


(taking redhead (ava 3?) and blondie (the last ava))


----------



## Bontakun (Apr 13, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Requesting avys out of these 2: 175x350, effects would be nice





Bontakun said:


> Hey! It's Ene-chan voiced by Hatsune Miku!
> 
> And... Tatsumaki.
> 
> I'll see what I can do



Done with these...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2019)

Trinity said:


> @Velvet
> 
> more ryuko avatars possibly?



*Sure  I`ll make today`s giveaway about Ryuko*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> avatar out of this please
> you will have my temporary gratitude and our social bond will increase Xx


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2019)

Wanted to do Melodie's too, but seems that has alreay been done


----------



## Velvet (Apr 13, 2019)

*Today`s Giveaway 













(@Trinity )*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

can someone make these small for a html title? I guess the first one might need a crop...


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> can someone make these small for a html title? I guess the first one might need a crop...



*What is the size for html title?*


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *What is the size for html title?*


I have no clue...I dont think there is a size limit to it?

It just says:

*Do note currently character limit is set at 75
**Must be HTML5


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Can someone please make this into a cool avatar?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> Can someone please make this into a cool avatar?



* What would define cool?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * What would define cool?*


some cool effects I guess, its to plain as is lol. I tired to make it standout but it looks kinds weird (even tho I'm using it as an avi now lol)

the one you did is *much *better than mine but if possible could you add some effects? If its not too much ofc ^_^


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> some cool effects I guess, its to plain as is lol. I tired to make it standout but it looks kinds weird (even tho I'm using it as an avi now lol)
> 
> the one you did is *much *better than mine but if possible could you add some effects? If its not too much ofc ^_^



*I could try but it wouldn`t look as good as a colored one, ya know? 

Perhaps I could find you some colorful ones?*


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *I could try but it wouldn`t look as good as a colored one, ya know?
> 
> Perhaps I could find you some colorful ones?*


my colored one doesn't look that great tbh but I understand what you mean b&w ones are a pain to work with (i tend to choose a lot of bw ones) If it is a hassle leave it 
No its okay, you don't need to find any colored ones but thanks for offering , I actually took this picture from one of doushinji i bought


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> my colored one doesn't look that great tbh but I understand what you mean b&w ones are a pain to work with (i tend to choose a lot of bw ones) If it is a hassle leave it
> No its okay, you don't need to find any colored ones but thanks for offering , I actually took this picture from one of doushinji i bought



*Weeeeeeeeeeeell...I might have found few 








*


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> can someone make these small for a html title? I guess the first one might need a crop...



*Also! *


----------



## fuff (Apr 14, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Weeeeeeeeeeeell...I might have found few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! i'm prob keep my current one but i'm going to save them so I can use them later/next time! thanks for the hard work 

I like the effects that you used! 


Velvet said:


> *Also! *


Thanks! that's perfect!


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

fuff said:


> Thanks! i'm prob keep my current one but i'm going to save them so I can use them later/next time! thanks for the hard work
> 
> Thanks! that's perfect!



* Glad I could be of some help!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)

*Today`s Giveaways: Cosplays












*
​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Apr 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 16, 2019)

Can someone make this into an avatar for me? Both big and normal size avatars please. Rep as always thanks.

Also you really don’t have to do much to the image.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 16, 2019)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into an avatar for me? Both big and normal size avatars please. Rep as always thanks.
> 
> Also you really don’t have to do much to the image.


The stock is really good.
I hope you like the result


----------



## Velvet (Apr 16, 2019)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make this into an avatar for me? Both big and normal size avatars please. Rep as always thanks.
> 
> Also you really don’t have to do much to the image.





*I liked the stock too and wanted to try *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 16, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 16, 2019)

I love them both Nataly and Velvet and I’ll use them both. 

Thank you both very very much.


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

Can someone help me please improve my current avatar?

Also requesting an avatar of major kusanagi from ghost in the shell


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 18, 2019)

Make it prettier 

I will love you forever


----------



## Nataly (Apr 18, 2019)

Here you guys go


The Death & The Strawberry said:


> Can someone help me please improve my current avatar?
> 
> Also requesting an avatar of major kusanagi from ghost in the shell





ThomasTheCat said:


> Make it prettier
> 
> I will love you forever

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here you guys go


----------



## Serene Grace (Apr 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Here you guys go


Thanks <3


----------



## Velvet (Apr 18, 2019)

*Today`s Giveaways
*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 18, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Today`s Giveaways
> *​



Stealing that 6th one 

Will use it prob next week

Also I can't rep you yet


----------



## Aphrodite (Apr 20, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Today`s Giveaways
> *​



Using this one


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imagine (Apr 20, 2019)

Thanks, Joo


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 20, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​



A few of those are rather spooky

But I'll take that 6th one


----------



## Undead (Apr 20, 2019)

Any full size avatars of Black Panther / T'Challa?


----------



## Billie (Apr 20, 2019)

Undead said:


> Any full size avatars of Black Panther / T'Challa?


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 21, 2019)

Can someone make this set for me. I will rep!


----------



## Melodie (Apr 23, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​


Can I please get a bigger version of the 5th and 12th ones?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 23, 2019)

Can someone crop me an avy (standard size) of Genkaku in the bottom panel? Please get from his head (right below the top panels) to the text bubble, if possible. If you want to do effects, go ahead, but try keepibg it to red if you wanted to do them.

I will love you forever 
And if I already love you forever, I'll love you in another reality too 

EDIT:
Forgot the scan


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 26, 2019)

Can someone please crop this to avatar size


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 26, 2019)

All I want is someone to play around with the colors here. No special effects or borders or anything--just treat it like you would when trying to edit a photo you took. (You can, of course, use a screen layer and greenish gradient if you'd like.) 

Thanks!


----------



## JoJo (Apr 26, 2019)

Trinity said:


> All I want is someone to play around with the colors here. No special effects or borders or anything--just treat it like you would when trying to edit a photo you took. (You can, of course, use a screen layer and greenish gradient if you'd like.)
> 
> Thanks!


 

rep and cred plz


----------



## Billie (Apr 27, 2019)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone please crop this to avatar size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Apr 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 27, 2019)

Joo said:


>


Thank You


----------



## Bart (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm curious if someone would be able to create a YouTube thumbnail request of mine?


----------



## trance (Apr 28, 2019)

@Joo thx


----------



## Melodie (Apr 29, 2019)

@Joo 

Have bigger versions of these?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)

B Rabbit said:


> Can someone make this set for me. I will rep!


I hope you like it




MShiina said:


> Can someone crop me an avy (standard size) of Genkaku in the bottom panel? Please get from his head (right below the top panels) to the text bubble, if possible. If you want to do effects, go ahead, but try keepibg it to red if you wanted to do them.
> 
> I will love you forever
> And if I already love you forever, I'll love you in another reality too
> ...


I made it with some red color added



Trinity said:


> All I want is someone to play around with the colors here. No special effects or borders or anything--just treat it like you would when trying to edit a photo you took. (You can, of course, use a screen layer and greenish gradient if you'd like.)
> 
> Thanks!


I am not sure if you still want green added since it is a different stock now, not Harry



Bart said:


> I'm curious if someone would be able to create a YouTube thumbnail request of mine?


What do you have in mind?


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 29, 2019)

@Nataly harry specifically, but i don't wanna have you do something over again so it's okay! thank you, though


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)

Trinity said:


> @Nataly harry specifically, but i don't wanna have you do something over again so it's okay! thank you, though


It is alright, I don't mind.
Would you link the image again?


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I made it with some red color added


I actually made a  face when I saw this

You are my hero 

Time to find a sig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (Apr 29, 2019)

Nataly said:


> It is alright, I don't mind.
> Would you link the image again?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)

I made several options, see if you like any of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 29, 2019)

I made these some time ago and I won't be using them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I made these some time ago and I won't be using them



Stealing the 4th one 

It'll be a minute until I can rep you again


----------



## Bart (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What do you have in mind?



Heeeeeey <3

I've sent you a message


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2019)

MShiina said:


> Stealing the 4th one
> 
> It'll be a minute until I can rep you again


No worries
And here is the resized version of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ThomasTheCat (Apr 30, 2019)

Nataly said:


> No worries
> And here is the resized version of it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 1, 2019)

More avatars for a giveaway

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Velvet (May 1, 2019)

* MERMAY IS HERE, HAVE SOME AVATARS~





*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Demetrius (May 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * MERMAY IS HERE, HAVE SOME AVATARS~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Gin


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2019)

Melodie said:


> @Joo
> 
> Have bigger versions of these?


----------



## Billie (May 5, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## sworder (May 9, 2019)

taking


----------



## Santoryu (May 11, 2019)

Joo said:


>



taking tifa
cheers mate x


----------



## Imagine (May 13, 2019)

@Joo 



Thanks


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2019)

Can I get an Ekko from League of Legends set?


----------



## Steven (May 13, 2019)

Request coloring


Same colors as in my avatar 

the liquid color

Same white like Neera


----------



## Santoryu (May 18, 2019)

billie eilish gif avatars plez


----------



## Bump (May 19, 2019)

Joo said:


> *Spoiler*: __



still have theese stocks or where i can find? 

Also requesting some kingdom hearts avys, if anyone has any


----------



## fuff (May 19, 2019)

can somone make my avatar cool?
original image:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viper (May 26, 2019)

175 x 250, make it contrasty or smth idk

ty


----------



## Billie (May 29, 2019)

Bump said:


> still have theese stocks or where i can find?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Jun 5, 2019)

I want a gif from 0:22-0:30 and I want it signature sized. Thanks in advance, will rep to the max.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2019)

I will try to do some request in here

@Santoryu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I will try to do some request in here
> 
> @Santoryu



it says the third one's size is too large

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> it says the third one's size is too large


Sometimes it does it, let me know if this works


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2019)

@fuff Great stock 

@Viper I went with something simpler

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper (Jun 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @fuff Great stock
> 
> @Viper I went with something simpler


many thanks


----------



## fuff (Jun 6, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @fuff Great stock
> 
> @Viper I went with something simpler


Thanks! I’ll upload it once I’m on my computer  (on mobile atm)


----------



## Nataly (Jun 8, 2019)

@Santoryu In case you will have problems with the link


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2019)

​ 
​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Jun 13, 2019)

]

Joo


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 13, 2019)

boo posting some great content


----------



## Rohan (Jun 13, 2019)

Make an avatar from this, please. No text.



Edit 1: I need a 175x350.

Edit 2: Source Image: .


----------



## Billie (Jun 15, 2019)

rohan said:


> Make an avatar from this, please. No text.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 16, 2019)

rohan said:


> Make an avatar from this, please. No text.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gave it a noobish try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rapidus (Jun 16, 2019)

Anyone got any Shoto Todoroki avatars (animated or not, doesn't matter, 175x250 in size) a brother can use?


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2019)

Could anyone make an avatar out of this?  Thanks!


----------



## Vengeance (Jun 18, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Could anyone make an avatar out of this?  Thanks!



Is that useable?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Melodie (Jun 18, 2019)

Vengeance said:


> Is that useable?


yes thank you!


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 21, 2019)

persona 5 avatars please (takemi, makoto, or akira)


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Jun 25, 2019)

Request to improve/add effects, surprise me 



Thanks in advance!


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jul 9, 2019)

Joo said:


>


Taking, repping. Thank you. :3


----------



## Ruse (Jul 9, 2019)

Can someone make an avatar out of this for me? 175x250


----------



## Sufex (Jul 12, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Can someone make an avatar out of this for me? 175x250


Is this what you mean? Or did you want something specific?




Shadow Sovereign said:


> Request to improve/add effects, surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Just played around with colours a little.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2019)

Shadow Sovereign said:


> Request to improve/add effects, surprise me
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!



What anime is this from?


----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Jul 15, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What anime is this from?


It's from a manhwa titled Solo Leveling. Sadly, still no anime


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 27, 2019)

toph (avatar) avatars please!!!


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 28, 2019)

Can someone make me an avatar please.


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> What anime is this from?


It's from a manhwa titled Solo Leveling. Sadly, still no anime


----------



## Billie (Jul 29, 2019)

Santoryu said:


> toph (avatar) avatars please!!!


----------



## Billie (Jul 29, 2019)

Ruse said:


> Can someone make an avatar out of this for me? 175x250


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​


----------



## Grimmjow (Aug 3, 2019)

Taking these


----------



## Whitebeard (Aug 3, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​


Nice


----------



## Billie (Aug 3, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lew (Aug 3, 2019)

Joo said:


> ​


@Joo I removed a couple avatars because they were a bit too explicit. Try to be a bit more careful in the future with what you post.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 3, 2019)

Taking these


----------



## Imagine (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Autumn McJavabean (Aug 7, 2019)

I would like to have someone draw in anime style a character I made for me.


----------



## sworder (Aug 8, 2019)

mine ty


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 11, 2019)

;  ; 

taking these

will come back for more! thank you, joo


----------



## Santí (Aug 11, 2019)

Any _Kibutsuji Muzan_ avatars from _Kimetsu no Yaiba_?


----------



## Billie (Aug 12, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 13, 2019)

175x350 version?


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> 175x350 version?


----------



## Imagine (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Billie (Aug 14, 2019)

Santi said:


> Any _Kibutsuji Muzan_ avatars from _Kimetsu no Yaiba_?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 20, 2019)

@Demetrius You have asked for Ryuko avatars, I hope you will like some of them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Aug 20, 2019)

@Ashi You've asked for something gothic-like, hopefully this meets your expectations


----------



## Ashi (Aug 20, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Ashi You've asked for something gothic-like, hopefully this meets your expectations


It works tbh

Thx


----------



## Elias (Aug 21, 2019)

Requesting Taehyung / V from BTS avatars please.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 21, 2019)

@Jibutters I made you several DB avatars, let me know what you think

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jibutters (Aug 21, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Jibutters I made you several DB avatars, let me know what you think




Nataly these are all AWESOME!!!! Thank you  now I just have to decide which one to use, an impossible task

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2019)

Jibutters said:


> Nataly these are all AWESOME!!!! Thank you  now I just have to decide which one to use, an impossible task


Number 5 man, Vegeta is based.


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Aug 25, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Aug 26, 2019)

Taking..


----------



## Billie (Sep 1, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 1, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imagine (Sep 1, 2019)

Ye


----------



## Melodie (Sep 4, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Can I please have a bigger size of this one?


----------



## Morphine (Sep 10, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


thanks

also
can i request hoaquin phoenix as joker gif avatars?


----------



## Billie (Sep 10, 2019)

Melodie said:


> Can I please have a bigger size of this one?


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 10, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Taking this.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 11, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


Taking, repping. Thank you. :3


----------



## Morphine (Sep 11, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


thanks


----------



## Austin (Sep 12, 2019)

can somebody make a 175 by 250 avatar of this stock for me? a little editing would be cool too!
ily in advanced


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2019)

Austin said:


> can somebody make a 175 by 250 avatar of this stock for me? a little editing would be cool too!
> ily in advanced


​


----------



## Austin (Sep 13, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


ty you're the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 13, 2019)

​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 13, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



oops i seem to be taking everything


----------



## Underworld Broker (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Nataly (Sep 15, 2019)

@Light D Lamperouge You have asked for these characters before
Let me know if there are changes to be made
Your Dazai and Kira

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Light D Lamperouge You have asked for these characters before
> Let me know if there are changes to be made
> Your Dazai and Kira


:blu

I love it Nat. 


I am gonna put them in my signature right away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Sep 15, 2019)

@Mysticreader Just in case, this is more fitting for a regular size

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @Mysticreader Just in case, this is more fitting for a regular size



Ty , much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Sep 16, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vice (Sep 16, 2019)

Requesting some Piccolo stuff if you please.


----------



## Billie (Sep 17, 2019)

Vice said:


> Requesting some Piccolo stuff if you please.



​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 17, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



thanks


----------



## Veggie (Sep 17, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 











175x250 Jessica Cruz pls


----------



## Vice (Sep 17, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Thank you kindly.


----------



## Billie (Sep 20, 2019)

Veggie said:


> 175x250 Jessica Cruz pls


​


----------



## Morphine (Sep 21, 2019)

175x250 Loki anyone? or Draco Malfoy


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 22, 2019)

175x250 with this naruto/boruto avatar from this image? Would like round edge version.



please thank you.


----------



## Veggie (Sep 22, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


Thank you


----------



## Ruse (Sep 23, 2019)

175x250 Thor pls

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 24, 2019)

Can someone make me an avatar please?


----------



## Simon (Sep 25, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Veggie (Sep 25, 2019)

Simon said:


> [​


taking


----------



## 海外ニキ (Sep 27, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


Taking, repping. :3


----------



## T.D.A (Sep 28, 2019)

JustCamTro said:


> 175x250 with this naruto/boruto avatar from this image? Would like round edge version.
> 
> 
> 
> please thank you.



Like this?


----------



## justcamtro (Sep 28, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Like this?


yes! thanks!


----------



## Billie (Oct 2, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 2, 2019)

Taking this. Saw the stock on twitter and it’s my discord avy


----------



## Katou (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Austin (Oct 3, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Today`s Giveaway
> 
> 
> 
> (@Trinity )*​



taking <3 repped


----------



## Morphine (Oct 4, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



thanks


----------



## Billie (Oct 4, 2019)

Katou said:


>


are u sure?


----------



## Katou (Oct 4, 2019)

Billie said:


> are u sure?


Weird..the link is different

Guess ill try to find it again


----------



## Stonaem (Oct 4, 2019)

I need the following


Naemlis Orez said:


> But for Kimimaro.
> 
> Take as long as you need





Naemlis Orez said:


> Preferably a still pose where he goes from base to CS1 then CS2 and CS1 again



One more request  after that, also a gif


----------



## Katou (Oct 7, 2019)

AHH FOUND IT 

avy please


----------



## NW (Oct 7, 2019)

Eren Yeager stuff pls


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2019)

Katou said:


> avy please


​


NW said:


> Eren Yeager stuff pls



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2019)

​


----------



## Billie (Oct 8, 2019)

​


----------



## Imagine (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Melodie (Oct 10, 2019)

*Spoiler*: __ 









big avy of these please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2019)

Melodie said:


> big avy of these please


----------



## Katou (Oct 12, 2019)

​


----------



## Katou (Oct 12, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 13, 2019)

​


----------



## A. Waltz (Oct 13, 2019)

historia reiss ava pls
or manga recent eren pls


----------



## fuff (Oct 14, 2019)

Looking for an avatar~ thanks in advance and will rep ofc


----------



## Velvet (Oct 15, 2019)

*

Some giveaways~



*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Catamount (Oct 15, 2019)

Could someone please crop me an avy from the lower part of the image?

Upper one is awesome too, but I am not sure if it can be made into the avy for the standard size


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 19, 2019)

Catamount said:


> Could someone please crop be an avy from the lower part of the image?
> 
> Upper one is awesome too, but I am not sure if it can be made into the avy for the standard size



Does this work for you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> Looking for an avatar~ thanks in advance and will rep ofc


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Billie said:


>


Thanks!


----------



## Catamount (Oct 20, 2019)

T.D.A said:


> Does this work for you?


Thanks!


----------



## fuff (Oct 20, 2019)

can someone make this into an avatar? this will be my next avi after my current one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 20, 2019)

fuff said:


> can someone make this into an avatar? this will be my next avi after my current one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Oct 22, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Taking the last one


----------



## Billie (Oct 22, 2019)

Bannai said:


> 175x250 please


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 23, 2019)

@Billie





Taking both of these. 175 x 350 version please.


----------



## Billie (Oct 25, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Oct 25, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> Taking both of these. 175 x 350 version please.


----------



## Billie (Oct 26, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Oct 26, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Oct 26, 2019)

​


----------



## Cinera (Oct 27, 2019)

I would like to request an Itachi Solo King themed avatar. I would probably not use it on this site (my current avatar really suits me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)), but I would be using it on another site (which I happen to be most active on).

I would appreciate an image like this, but coloured:


Here is me using it as an avatar:


Here is a better definition of the source image (but without the crown):


I would understand if people are unwilling to invest effort for an avatar that wouldn't be used here.

Thanks in advance for your assistance.


----------



## Imagine (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## stormrage (Oct 29, 2019)

Mind if request these? Will rep ofc.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Nov 4, 2019)

Taking, repping. :3


----------



## Skylar (Nov 4, 2019)

Cinera said:


> I would like to request an Itachi Solo King themed avatar. I would probably not use it on this site (my current avatar really suits me ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)), but I would be using it on another site (which I happen to be most active on).
> 
> I would appreciate an image like this, but coloured:
> 
> ...


----------



## Viole (Nov 4, 2019)

Some giveaways 


[From Mobbage - Devil Maker Tokyo]

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 5, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Do you have a 175x350 version of that one?


----------



## Billie (Nov 7, 2019)

Underworld Broker said:


> Do you have a 175x350 version of that one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Nov 7, 2019)

Billie said:


>



Thanks, repped


----------



## Imagine (Nov 8, 2019)

Moon Knight avas pls


----------



## Billie (Nov 10, 2019)

Imagine said:


>


----------



## Imagine (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## T.D.A (Nov 10, 2019)

*One Piece avatars:




*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Seraphoenix (Nov 10, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> *One Piece avatars:
> 
> 
> 
> *


Taking the Shanks and Ben beckmann. Looks fantastic.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello guys!

I hope im at the right place. I wanted to ask if any of you could make an Avatar at the right size for me (the one thats allowed on NF; i dont exactly remember the dimensions, im from a 150*150 era  , forgive me )

If possible id like a gif of Saiki here


from 0:12 to 0:14

Thanks  a lot!


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)

Old stuff but 150*300, could prolly do the resize if needed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viole (Nov 12, 2019)

And some 200*400 ones (auto scale to 175*350)


----------



## Billie (Nov 12, 2019)

​


----------



## Katou (Nov 14, 2019)

taking


----------



## stormrage (Nov 14, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



Taking


----------



## PrimeRichard (Nov 14, 2019)

Will be very grateful if someone can make these avatars 175x250 for me. @Billie. @Nataly


----------



## Nataly (Nov 15, 2019)

@PrimeRichard Here you go, I hope you will like them


----------



## PrimeRichard (Nov 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> @PrimeRichard Here you go, I hope you will like them


I love them . Am using them straight away. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Nov 15, 2019)

PrimeRichard said:


> I love them . Am using them straight away. Thanks


You are very welcome, glad to help


----------



## PrimeRichard (Nov 15, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome, glad to help


Incoming rep dear. Wait for it


----------



## Billie (Nov 18, 2019)

how can i use bigger avatars 175x350?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Billie said:


> how can i use bigger avatars 175x350?



You have to buy them with CC points here:


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You are very welcome, glad to help


so about that UI


----------



## Nataly (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> so about that UI


UI?


----------



## Vino (Nov 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> UI?


Made a joke about the photoshop request i asked you


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Giveaway, let me know if you need a smaller version:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Giveaway, 
Luffy avatar 175x350


----------



## Nataly (Nov 18, 2019)

Vino said:


> Made a joke about the photoshop request i asked you


How sneaky of you


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 18, 2019)

Nami avatar 175x350:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Nov 18, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Nami avatar 175x350:



Claiming this one


----------



## Nataly (Nov 18, 2019)

*175*350*

If anybody wants/needs a regular size (175*250), let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 19, 2019)

Does anyone mind resizing this as a 175x250 avatar for me?



Would be much appreciated.


----------



## Billie (Nov 19, 2019)

Cheeky said:


> Does anyone mind resizing this as a 175x250 avatar for me?


​


----------



## Cheeky (Nov 19, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


Thank you! Not sure which one is better, tho


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​




I got this


----------



## JoJo (Nov 20, 2019)

Imagine said:


> I got this


hey thanks bro im taking this (+repped u)


----------



## JoJo (Nov 20, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​


Actually I’ll take the one after


----------



## Imagine (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2019)

*Tis the season for some avatar giveaways 

*



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Aphrodite (Nov 21, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Tis the season for some avatar giveaways
> 
> *
> 
> ​



Using these two


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2019)

Stephanie said:


> Using these two


----------



## Billie (Nov 22, 2019)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 26, 2019)

Giveaway:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

I was wondering if it's at all possible for someone to make a Fyodor from bungo stray dogs avy? Please and thank you.


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 29, 2019)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I was wondering if it's at all possible for someone to make a Fyodor from bungo stray dogs avy? Please and thank you.



I can have a try. Do you have a specific stock in mind?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 29, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> I can have a try. Do you have a specific stock in mind?


Nothing in particular. I'd leave it to your creativity, if you are up for it.


----------



## Nataly (Nov 30, 2019)

I might do Christmas/Winter soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2019)

@Billie I would like to use this one, please. If possible, to standard size(175Wx250H). Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 3, 2019)

テ. D . えー said:


> Giveaway:




I'll take these two.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 3, 2019)

If its possible could someone turn this into an avy for me


----------



## Trinity (Dec 4, 2019)

@Billie 

175x250 ryuko matoi avatars?


----------



## Grimmjow (Dec 4, 2019)

Taking these two


----------



## 海外ニキ (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd like to make a similar request for usage and resize to 175x250. Thank you.


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 9, 2019)

Billie said:


>



175x350.


----------



## Dark (Dec 9, 2019)

Taking this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vice (Dec 9, 2019)

Anything anyone can do to make this an avy? Thanks.


----------



## Flame (Dec 10, 2019)

Vice said:


> Anything anyone can do to make this an avy? Thanks.


@Don King managed to make it his avy somehow, maybe he knows


----------



## Vice (Dec 10, 2019)

Flame said:


> @Don King managed to make it his avy somehow, maybe he knows



Somebody's already using it? Fuck. Never mind then.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 10, 2019)

Just resize it.


----------



## Vice (Dec 10, 2019)

Can I get this properly avy-sized, please?



Thank you.


----------



## Nataly (Dec 11, 2019)

Vice said:


> Can I get this properly avy-sized, please?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.


I made two versions


----------



## Vice (Dec 11, 2019)

Nataly said:


> I made two versions





I know the spelling's not right, but the sentiment remains the same.


----------



## sworder (Dec 13, 2019)

could I get an avatar pls


----------



## Nataly (Dec 13, 2019)

sworder said:


> could I get an avatar pls


Camila

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## sworder (Dec 13, 2019)

Nataly said:


> Camila


Amazing, thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Dec 14, 2019)

Giveaway


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 16, 2019)

can someone make me an aerith avatar? similar size to the one i have now, basically a screenshot of the game is good enough lol i just dont know how to crop it


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 25, 2019)

Billie said:


> ​



velvet ty


----------



## Viole (Dec 29, 2019)

Some love live tags

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 30, 2019)

Made avatars for NF event, and reposting some here





​


----------



## Nataly (Dec 30, 2019)

Continuation​



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Dec 30, 2019)

My previous GotW Submissions





Sets:




Signature:​


----------



## Nataly (Dec 30, 2019)

GotW Submissions Continuation:





175*250

Sets:


Signatures:

​


----------



## Ryan (Dec 31, 2019)

avatar request plz


----------



## Sufex (Jan 2, 2020)

Ryan said:


> avatar request plz


I can do this


----------



## Sufex (Jan 3, 2020)

Ryan said:


> avatar request plz


----------



## White Wolf (Jan 3, 2020)

Jus some demon slayer an misc avy's cos ya boi was bored, rep me sluts 


_some of the stocks prolly overused already but idc to look back _


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Jan 3, 2020)

White Wolf said:


> Jus some demon slayer an misc avy's cos ya boi was bored, rep me sluts
> 
> 
> _some of the stocks prolly overused already but idc to look back _
> ...


----------



## Trinity (Jan 3, 2020)

WROMG ONE


----------



## Trinity (Jan 3, 2020)

i abhor mobile 


175x250


----------



## Santí (Jan 3, 2020)

White Wolf said:


> Jus some demon slayer an misc avy's cos ya boi was bored, rep me sluts​



Grazi


----------



## Bonly (Jan 8, 2020)

Any 175X250 Geralt avys from the Netflix show, preferably gifs?


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 13, 2020)

I need someone who can make me a dope set (avatar/sig banner) for some CC points. Of course, it's of something specific.


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jan 14, 2020)

Guess no takers.


----------



## Solace (Jan 15, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​


taking the 2nd one. bam


----------



## Billie (Jan 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Jan 28, 2020)

taking that kakashi one, thanks


----------



## Xebec (Jan 30, 2020)

Would someone be willing to try and make an avatar out of  please? 


175x250 and of the characters on the right so Xebec, Whitebeard, Kaido, Blg Mom and Shiki


----------



## fuff (Jan 31, 2020)

can someone make this into a cool avatar:



or my current avatar? i dunno


----------



## ValeriaVolkihar (Jan 31, 2020)

can u make


White Wolf said:


> Jus some demon slayer an misc avy's cos ya boi was bored, rep me sluts
> 
> 
> _some of the stocks prolly overused already but idc to look back _
> ...


 a kanao one pls!


----------



## Billie (Feb 1, 2020)

fuff said:


> or my current avatar? i dunno


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Feb 5, 2020)

Can someone make me a Shang Tsung avatar? Will rep accordingly. If you need stock let me know.


----------



## Bump (Feb 5, 2020)

any dbz stuff?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 7, 2020)

Can someone turn this into a avy for me please


----------



## Trinity (Feb 8, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into a avy for me please


gimme a bit


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

I'll try doing the recent requests


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2020)

i will rep you if you make this into a wearable avatar. 
Please.
Danke.


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

@Lulu how do you like this version?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lulu (Feb 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Lulu how do you like this version?
> [LINKHL]540072[/LINKHL]


Works fine... thank you fair lady of the north.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Feb 17, 2020)

Lulu said:


> Works fine... thank you fair lady of the north.


I am glad you like it


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Feb 18, 2020)

Sayaka said:


>



Taking this.


----------



## Ruse (Feb 20, 2020)

Can someone make this an Ava for me?


----------



## Bump (Feb 21, 2020)

avatar please


----------



## Silver (Feb 28, 2020)

Bump said:


> avatar please


 

I'm an amateur sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (Feb 28, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Veggie (Feb 28, 2020)

Simon said:


> ​


This looks nice, I'll take it.


----------



## Xebec (Feb 29, 2020)

175x250 please


----------



## Xebec (Feb 29, 2020)

175x250 please


----------



## Silver (Feb 29, 2020)

Die-Hardman said:


> 175x250 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Xebec (Feb 29, 2020)

Silver said:


>


thanks!


----------



## Nataly (Feb 29, 2020)

Bonly said:


> Any 175X250 Geralt avys from the Netflix show, preferably gifs?


You meant The Witcher? The search gave me this fellow



Die-Hardman said:


> Would someone be willing to try and make an avatar out of  please?
> 
> 
> 175x250 and of the characters on the right so Xebec, Whitebeard, Kaido, Blg Mom and Shiki


I couldn't fit every character you wanted because of the size, sorry.



fuff said:


> can someone make this into a cool avatar:
> 
> 
> 
> or my current avatar? i dunno


I made a smaller version too because it looks like your big avatar rights have expired.




Darth Nihilus said:


> Can someone make me a Shang Tsung avatar? Will rep accordingly. If you need stock let me know.


Here you go



MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into a avy for me please


The quality isn't the best, but I tried

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Can someone make this an Ava for me?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2020)

I didn't skip you, the image you shared does not show for me for some reason.


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I didn't skip you, the image you shared does not show for me for some reason.



Oh my bad give me a sec


----------



## Ruse (Mar 1, 2020)

@Nataly


Forgot I deleted it for some reason


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 1, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You meant The Witcher? The search gave me this fellow
> 
> 
> I couldn't fit every character you wanted because of the size, sorry.
> ...


Thank you


----------



## fuff (Mar 1, 2020)

Than


Nataly said:


> You meant The Witcher? The search gave me this fellow
> 
> 
> I couldn't fit every character you wanted because of the size, sorry.
> ...


thanks! I will use it as my avatar in a bit


----------



## Nataly (Mar 1, 2020)

Ruse said:


> @Nataly
> 
> 
> Forgot I deleted it for some reason


Sorry for the delay.
What's funny, I have a Smoker avy for the game myself


----------



## Nataly (Mar 2, 2020)

@Flame 
I played with animation a bit too, but I don't think I like it, the static looks better


----------



## Flame (Mar 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Flame
> I played with animation a bit too, but I don't think I like it, the static looks better


Ayy looks artistic af, thanks Nat!

Was thinking of wearing this one next week, mind helping me one last time? Will rep 



You can take your time I don't need it right now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gogeta (Mar 3, 2020)

random freebie, probably too small tho rip


----------



## Bump (Mar 3, 2020)

Silver said:


> I'm an amateur sorry



Bruh love it


----------



## Bump (Mar 4, 2020)

anyone does sig gifs?


3:42 - 3:46 
size - 450 x 280


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 4, 2020)

Can this be resized to 175x250 please.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2020)

Stephanie said:


> Can this be resized to 175x250 please.


Do you want it to just be resized, Steph? Or some adjustments?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2020)

@Stephanie


----------



## Aphrodite (Mar 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Stephanie



thanks Nat.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 6, 2020)

Flame said:


> Ayy looks artistic af, thanks Nat!
> 
> Was thinking of wearing this one next week, mind helping me one last time? Will rep
> 
> ...


I did some background adjustments, hope you will like it. It was already a nice looking avatar to begin with, but beautifying can never hurt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yuji (Mar 13, 2020)

@Nataly 

This is the imgur version  I edited it down on EZgif to 900kb and downloaded the file then tried to upload that to NF


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

Yuji said:


> @Nataly
> 
> This is the imgur version  I edited it down on EZgif to 900kb and downloaded the file then tried to upload that to NF


OK, let me see what I can do, I will have to crop it to fit the regular avatar size.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 13, 2020)

@Yuji How do you like this one?


----------



## Trinity (Mar 15, 2020)

@Nataly

kate beckett from castle 175•250 gif avatars?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 15, 2020)

mina said:


> @Nataly
> 
> kate beckett from castle 175•250 gif avatars?


I did them but not 175*250 because of quality reduce with a bigger size . Do you want me to keep looking for higher quality stocks and stick with the size you want?


----------



## Simon (Mar 16, 2020)

175 x 350:

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trinity (Mar 17, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I did them but not 175*250 because of quality reduce with a bigger size . Do you want me to keep looking for higher quality stocks and stick with the size you want?


you’re all good! thank you v much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## QuallatiQuayage68 (Mar 19, 2020)

T.D.A said:


> Nami avatar 175x350:



I'mma take this. Thanks!!!


----------



## Bump (Mar 22, 2020)

avy request


----------



## Sufex (Mar 23, 2020)

Has anyone got a cool zenitsu avi? Preferably using thunder breathing. Thanks.


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2020)

I need this gif edited so it doesn't have any of my desktop/browser showing and shortened, help plz?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I need this gif edited so it doesn't have any of my desktop/browser showing and shortened, help plz?


Yes, so just cropped, give me a minute


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, so just cropped, give me a minute


Wait, it fucked up


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Yes, so just cropped, give me a minute


I have to post the .mov because giphy screwed me out of the actual part I wanted it to be


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

How is this @Subarashii


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> I have to post the .mov because giphy screwed me out of the actual part I wanted it to be


OK, sent me the version you want the gif from and I will try to convert it


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> How is this @Subarashii


What did you use to crop it?


----------



## Nataly (Mar 23, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> What did you use to crop it?


I always use Here, it is an amazing online optimizer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 23, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I always use a man in Queens, it is an amazing online optimizer


Very helpful, thank you! I got it!


----------



## Silver (Mar 23, 2020)

Bump said:


> avy request


 


Sufex said:


> Has anyone got a cool zenitsu avi? Preferably using thunder breathing. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sufex (Mar 23, 2020)

Silver said:


>


Thanks man!


----------



## Sandman (Mar 25, 2020)

Requesting a Yumeko Jabami avy dont mind either gif or just any (preferably 150x300 thanks)


----------



## Grimmjow (Mar 27, 2020)

Can someone make me an avatar out of this? BG is kinda plain so you can add to it if you like


----------



## Bump (Mar 27, 2020)

Silver said:


>



you know i love you


----------



## Billie (Mar 29, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Underworld Broker (Mar 31, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Mar 31, 2020)

Lucifer said:


> Requesting a Yumeko Jabami avy dont mind either gif or just any (preferably 150x300 thanks)


I hope you like these ones, all 150*300

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2020)

you still have the stock by any chance?


----------



## Simon (Apr 5, 2020)

Bump said:


> you still have the stock by any chance?


You taking that?


----------



## Bump (Apr 6, 2020)

no only want the stock :3


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 6, 2020)

If anyone can make me Andrew Jackson signature i would be very grateful.


----------



## Silver (Apr 6, 2020)

J★J♥ said:


> If anyone can make me Andrew Jackson signature i would be very grateful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bump (Apr 7, 2020)

avy request :3


----------



## J★J♥ (Apr 7, 2020)

Silver said:


>


Amazing. Thank you !


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 7, 2020)

Grimmjow said:


> Can someone make me an avatar out of this? BG is kinda plain so you can add to it if you like


Just in case anyone missed it


----------



## Nataly (Apr 7, 2020)

A few more GotW entries


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2020)

Hey guys,

this is probably going to be hard but is anyone able to make this into a cool avi? small avi since i dont have enough points for a full avi yet


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2020)

@fuff I will work on yours today


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2020)

fuff said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> this is probably going to be hard but is anyone able to make this into a cool avi? small avi since i dont have enough points for a full avi yet


How is this version?


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> How is this version?


I like the bg but the image looks too blurry?


----------



## Nataly (Apr 8, 2020)

fuff said:


> I like the bg but the image looks too blurry?


That's the effect/technique I applied. This is the sharpened version


----------



## fuff (Apr 8, 2020)

Nataly said:


> That's the effect/technique I applied. This is the sharpened version


 the image is so sketchy perhaps it won’t make a good avatar after all

sorry I wasted ur time lol

I like the bg but the image itself is good but way too sketchy 

just leave lol I try and find something else


----------



## Bump (Apr 8, 2020)

Bump said:


> avy request :3


----------



## Santí (Apr 10, 2020)

A Rak Wraithraiser (Tower of God) avatar for ya boi, please and thank you.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 12, 2020)

@Flame I hope you don't mind me sharing the results here if you do, I'll of course delete this


*Spoiler*: _La Flame_ 











*Spoiler*: _Ice Cold_

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nataly (Apr 12, 2020)

@Bump


----------



## Silver (Apr 12, 2020)

Santi said:


> A Rak Wraithraiser (Tower of God) avatar for ya boi, please and thank you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Apr 12, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Bump



can i marry you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Apr 17, 2020)

i would GREATLY appreciate if someone cropped this to 175x250

thanks!


----------



## Nataly (Apr 17, 2020)

mina said:


> i would GREATLY appreciate if someone cropped this to 175x250
> 
> thanks!


How is this?


----------



## Bonly (Apr 17, 2020)

Can I get some 175X350 Naofumi(Rasing of the shield hero) avy gifs


----------



## Silver (Apr 17, 2020)

Bonly said:


> Can I get some 175X350 Naofumi(Rasing of the shield hero) avy gifs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Apr 17, 2020)

Silver said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> How is this?


thank you dahlin' <3 if it's not too much of a bother, can it be sharpened?
tell me how to repay you for this minor inconvenience


----------



## Trinity (Apr 18, 2020)

actually i can't tell if the colors are edited slightly or it's simply unsharpened giving it a softer, more glowy appearance

if it's the original colors i can just try to sharpen it myself


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 22, 2020)

Can someone make Rak wraithraiser (Tower of God) avy pls


----------



## Irene (Apr 22, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone make Rak wraithraiser (Tower of God) avy pls



*Spoiler*: __ 








hope they meet your expectations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 22, 2020)

Nana said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, there're amazing


----------



## Irene (Apr 22, 2020)

some stuff I made before for gotw, feel free to use ~




​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Some simple avatars, neon mood prevails here
175*350

​


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2020)

Can you still request stuff in tbis thread? CanI  request one of Jimin?


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Can you still request stuff in tbis thread? CanI  request one of Jimin?


Yes, of course, you can always make your request here.
Do you have a stock in mind or just anything with a character of your choice?


----------



## Jimin (May 2, 2020)

The one on his Wiki page is fine.  Of course, if you find a better one, you can use that one.


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

@Jimin I am no familiar with the character, but I found a stock online and made an avatar, let me know if that works


----------



## Nataly (May 2, 2020)

Here is the stock @Jimin


----------



## Velvet (May 3, 2020)

*Some mermaids for merMAY 





*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bump (May 3, 2020)

Looking for some super mario avys


----------



## Velvet (May 4, 2020)

*


Bump said:



			Looking for some super mario avys
		
Click to expand...


 Found some random ones, hope they okay
*
@Bump 
*


*​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jimin (May 6, 2020)

Jungkook avatars please.


----------



## Velvet (May 6, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Jungkook avatars please.



*Hope I found the right one 





*​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Simon (May 6, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Trinity (May 7, 2020)

Simon said:


> ​


taking last one, do you have it in 175x250


----------



## Trinity (May 7, 2020)

also someone crop this gif to 175x250
thank you! if the crop becomes fuzzy sharpen it if you can


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

mina said:


> taking last one, do you have it in 175x250


----------



## Simon (May 7, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2020)

mina said:


> also someone crop this gif to 175x250
> thank you! if the crop becomes fuzzy sharpen it if you can




*Edit: Nope still saves as a text file ..

Edit edit: Managed to find similar one that can be saved as a gif!



Hope it worked  I know the colors and quality aren`t the same but the others keep saving as text*


----------



## Rohan (May 7, 2020)

Please do your magic on this one.


----------



## Velvet (May 7, 2020)

rohan said:


> Please do your magic on this one.


----------



## Jimin (May 8, 2020)

Avatar from this one.


----------



## Nataly (May 8, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Avatar from this one.


@Velvet


----------



## Velvet (May 8, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Avatar from this one.


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2020)

*175*350*

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 9, 2020)

*175*350*

​


----------



## Bump (May 10, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *
> Found some random ones, hope they okay
> *
> @Bump
> ...



Ill use all


----------



## Velvet (May 10, 2020)

Bump said:


> Ill use all



* Okay!*


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2020)

Avatars of Jin? Would prefer ones where he is blonde.


----------



## Velvet (May 12, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Avatars of Jin? Would prefer ones where he is blonde.



* I`ll find you some then!*


----------



## MrPopo (May 17, 2020)

Can someone turn this into an avy for me please


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Avatars of Jin? Would prefer ones where he is blonde.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into an avy for me please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 17, 2020)

Velvet said:


>


Thank you


----------



## Irene (May 17, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Some mermaids for merMAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take this


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2020)

can someone make this either one of these into an avatar?


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> can someone make this either one of these into an avatar?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2020)

Velvet said:


>



is it possible to add a few effects? I like this one:  

But its so hard to see lol or maybe my eyes are bad lol


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> is it possible to add a few effects? I like this one:
> 
> But its so hard to see lol or maybe my eyes are bad lol



*Well I mean...it`s hard to turn manga pages into a good quality avatar 

And they not the best for effects but I`ll try*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (May 17, 2020)

fuff said:


> is it possible to add a few effects? I like this one:
> 
> But its so hard to see lol or maybe my eyes are bad lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Grimmjow (May 17, 2020)

Can anyone make any avy out of this for me?


----------



## fuff (May 17, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *Well I mean...it`s hard to turn manga pages into a good quality avatar
> 
> And they not the best for effects but I`ll try*


Thanks! I know I always tend to choose black and white images than colored ones lol


----------



## Simon (May 18, 2020)

*Spoiler*: _Extras_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alicia (May 20, 2020)

can I request avatars of Loona's Heejin? Thanks.


----------



## Trinity (May 21, 2020)

Simon said:


> ​


175x250?


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

mina said:


> 175x250?


----------



## Sine (May 21, 2020)

​
175x250?


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (May 21, 2020)

Byleth said:


> 175x250?


----------



## Billie (May 21, 2020)

​


----------



## Kinjin (May 21, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​


Taking.


----------



## Imagine (May 21, 2020)

Taking


----------



## Alicia (May 21, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​





Billie said:


> ​



Taking these


----------



## Santí (May 21, 2020)

This is the way.


----------



## Simon (May 22, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trinity (May 23, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​


taking ty ty ty


----------



## Rohan (May 26, 2020)

Velvet said:


>



Thank you.


----------



## Jimin (May 26, 2020)

How about some avatars of V and Jimin?


----------



## Nataly (May 27, 2020)

I thought someone quoted me for the resize, but I don't see it, it must have been deleted 


Alicia said:


> can I request avatars of Loona's Heejin? Thanks.


----------



## Alicia (May 27, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I thought someone quoted me for the resize, but I don't see it, it must have been deleted


omg thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)

Can someone turn this into an avy for me pls


----------



## Nataly (May 28, 2020)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into an avy for me pls


Excellent stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skywalker (May 28, 2020)

Could someone make a 175x250 avatar out of this for me, please?


----------



## MrPopo (May 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Excellent stock


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (May 28, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> Could someone make a 175x250 avatar out of this for me, please?


I hope you will like it


----------



## Skywalker (May 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I hope you will like it


Thank you!


----------



## Simon (May 29, 2020)

​


----------



## Trinity (Jun 2, 2020)

Simon said:


> ​


175x250


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 3, 2020)

Velvet said:


> ​



Taking, thank you!


----------



## Sloan (Jun 3, 2020)

Can I get a sig


----------



## Aesima (Jun 3, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Can I get a sig


Of what and size?


----------



## Stringer (Jun 3, 2020)

*Request*: 

Someone please make the yellow star in the character's ring glow periodically


----------



## Nataly (Jun 3, 2020)

Stringer said:


> *Request*:
> 
> Someone please make the yellow star in the character's ring glow periodically


I hope this is what you wanted, Murphy 
In all honesty, it came out quite delicate  
I even went further and tried applying the frame to one, but it didn't go too well, let me know if you like it with a frame, I can definitely fix it


----------



## Stringer (Jun 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I hope this is what you wanted, Murphy
> In all honesty, it came out quite delicate
> I even went further and tried applying the frame to one, but it didn't go too well, let me know if you like it with a frame, I can definitely fix it


Nah no worries fam it's good, it's flashy but not too much, I like it.

Thanks Nat I appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Simon (Jun 4, 2020)

mina said:


> 175x250


My bad, haven't been on.


----------



## Sloan (Jun 4, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Of what and size?



Just something to go with my avatar, so something red/black/white I guess.


----------



## Alita (Jun 4, 2020)

I have a set request for anyone willing to try/take it. Will rep the person after they do it. 





For the avatar I wanted a close up of Alita in the last panel where her arm is on fire. For the signature I wanted the full picture and can add whatever effects you want to make it look better. I would like a transition for the signature where you see a close up of the first row of pictures followed by the second picture of alita's eyes and then the 3rd picture with the arm and then you see the full page and it repeats again. Standard avatar and signature size for both. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I have a set request for anyone willing to try/take it. Will rep the person after they do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will work on this after I get back from work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alita (Jun 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I will work on this after I get back from work



Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I have a set request for anyone willing to try/take it. Will rep the person after they do it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry for making you wait. I believe I followed your request correctly, if not, let me know and the adjustments can be made. I hope you will like it 

Avatar - 

Two versions of signature with different effects, see which one you will prefer more:


----------



## Alicia (Jun 5, 2020)

can I request an animated set of this, please?

*Spoiler*: __ 




crop out the black bars for the sig and focus on the girl in the center for the ava (standard 175Wx250H size) 
and add a simple black border please


----------



## Nataly (Jun 5, 2020)

Alicia said:


> can I request an animated set of this, please?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


After optimizing and trying to get the file size lower so the avatar uploads, the quality went down, hopefully the avatar will upload and not be over 1 Mb, let me know if it gives you problem.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 6, 2020)

sadly it won't upload 

i think i wont be using it after all, but thanks so much for your time and effort


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Alicia said:


> sadly it won't upload
> 
> i think i wont be using it after all, but thanks so much for your time and effort


That's OK, it is no problem at all


----------



## Alita (Jun 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Sorry for making you wait. I believe I followed your request correctly, if not, let me know and the adjustments can be made. I hope you will like it
> 
> Avatar -
> 
> Two versions of signature with different effects, see which one you will prefer more:



I like the first one more but I will keep all of them. Thank you so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 6, 2020)

Alita54 said:


> I like the first one more but I will keep all of them. Thank you so much.


You are very welcome, I am glad you like them, I was worried about the signature and whether it will be up to the liking


----------



## Velvet (Jun 8, 2020)

* Reposting these since I love the images and it`s been a year*


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2020)

Jimin said:


> How about some avatars of V and Jimin?



Two of each please.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 9, 2020)

*Previous GotW submissions*





*Signatures/Images*



​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Hello.

First time asking for this 





I would like to ask for the second image to have the background/colors of the first img in a 175x350 avy.

And/or if it's too much work just resize the first image to a 175x350 avy please

Maybe the two options so I could choose xD but anything is ok

Thanks in advance


----------



## Nataly (Jun 10, 2020)

@Alibaba Saluja I will work on yours today when I get to the laptop


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Alibaba Saluja I will work on yours today when I get to the laptop



Thank you Nat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 10, 2020)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hello.
> 
> First time asking for this
> 
> ...


Sorry for making you wait, I did two variations for the render image, let me know if you want any changes. Hope you will like the avatars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jun 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Sorry for making you wait, I did two variations for the render image, let me know if you want any changes. Hope you will like the avatars



Wow they're perfect! I Love it!

Thanks a lot Nataly. You're amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Billie (Jun 13, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sine (Jun 13, 2020)

taking


----------



## tears (Jun 19, 2020)

helloooo... just throwing some of my old stuffs back in 2016. hope its ok. 

-----------------------------------------------

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Jimin (Jun 19, 2020)

I'll take the last one, tears-san. Thanks.


----------



## Sloan (Jun 19, 2020)

can this be made into a signature :x.


----------



## Billie (Jun 19, 2020)

Sloan said:


> can this be made into a signature :x.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 19, 2020)

* Some mermaid avatars I forgot to post in May, my bad!

But all summer is good for a mermaid!*


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Jun 19, 2020)

Taking


----------



## tears (Jun 20, 2020)

more old stuffs..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Billie (Jun 20, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 20, 2020)

Taking orange.


----------



## tears (Jun 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trinity (Jun 20, 2020)

ahhhh
taking this qt


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 20, 2020)

tears said:


>



Amazing work, taking these two.


----------



## tears (Jun 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bonly (Jun 21, 2020)

Can I get some 175X350 Endeavor gifs from my hero academia, preferably from episode 24 or 25 of season four.


----------



## tears (Jun 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonney (Jun 22, 2020)

Anyone able to make an avvy out of this please?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## tears (Jun 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Jun 22, 2020)

_* Some summery avatars are in order 





*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 23, 2020)

random ~

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 23, 2020)

I'll take this one thanks


----------



## tears (Jun 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 23, 2020)

tears said:


>



Thanks!


----------



## Shizune (Jun 24, 2020)

Hello,

Could anyone help me out with some 175x250 avatars of the Muses from the Hercules movie? It can be a gif, a picture, fanart, just anything that you think looks nice.

I'll rep you forever. 

Thanks!


----------



## tears (Jun 25, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jun 25, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shizune (Jun 25, 2020)

tears said:


> ​



thanks so much, I love them!


----------



## tears (Jun 26, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 28, 2020)

Taking thiz :3


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2020)

Taking

edit: this too


----------



## Ruse (Jun 28, 2020)

tears said:


> more old stuffs..



Taking Aokiji


----------



## Velvet (Jun 29, 2020)

* More summery avatars 



*​

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 1, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Some simple avatars, neon mood prevails here
> 175*350
> 
> ​





Billie said:


> ​





Simon said:


> ​



​
Excellent work from all of you, taking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tears (Jul 2, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2020)

@tears taking this one.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 9, 2020)

Can my Avi made bigger(only like twice as big not insanely).  No canvas/white background.

Unless the quality comes out bad than its k.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Can my Avi made bigger(only like twice as big not insanely).  No canvas/white background.
> 
> Unless the quality comes out bad than its k.


Do you have the original?


----------



## Sloan (Jul 9, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Do you have the original?



Like as in before I made it into a silhouette?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Like as in before I made it into a silhouette?



​


----------



## Sloan (Jul 9, 2020)

Ivan said:


> ​




Hmm, I'm gonna keep it small.  My silhouette job was clearly too bad for a bigger pic lol.

I appreciate it though.


----------



## Aesima (Jul 9, 2020)

Sloan said:


> Hmm, I'm gonna keep it small.  My silhouette job was clearly too bad for a bigger pic lol.
> 
> I appreciate it though.





Unsized, without the white frame.


----------



## Sloan (Jul 9, 2020)

Ivan said:


> Unsized, without the white frame.



Thanks!


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 11, 2020)

Taking these, thanks!!


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trog (Jul 13, 2020)

can someone make this into a 175x250 avatar for me?  
Thanks!


----------



## Aesima (Jul 13, 2020)

TrogdorMan said:


> can someone make this into a 175x250 avatar for me?
> Thanks!


​


----------



## Trog (Jul 13, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​


that was quick. Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jimin (Jul 13, 2020)

Regular size avatars out of these?


----------



## Aesima (Jul 13, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Regular size avatars out of these?


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Jimin (Jul 16, 2020)

Regular sized avatars out of these?



This


----------



## Aesima (Jul 16, 2020)

Jimin said:


> Regular sized avatars out of these?
> 
> 
> 
> This


​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crow (Jul 18, 2020)

taking bby~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

@SakuraLover16 I resized the avatar from your current one, the quality changed a bit, if you share the original size here I can redo it


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @SakuraLover16 I resized the avatar from your current one, the quality changed a bit, if you share the original size here I can redo it


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Thank you


Hope you like them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Hope you like them


They are both so good! I don’t want to choose but I think my eyes are going more to the right.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> They are both so good! I don’t want to choose but I think my eyes are going more to the right.


I'm glad you like them. The second one has some effects on it and I like it more too, if you need any other images resized or avatars done in the future, don't hesitate to post in this thread


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I'm glad you like them. The second one has some effects on it and I like it more too, if you need any other images resized or avatars done in the future, don't hesitate to post in this thread


I changed it but it’s not showing up on my portrait only the icon.


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2020)

Could someone please help me turn this gif into a 175x250 avatar?



I'll rep you forever


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I changed it but it’s not showing up on my portrait only the icon.


Your avatar shows perfectly fine to me, have you refreshed the page


Elistren said:


> Could someone please help me turn this gif into a 175x250 avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rep you forever


Let me give it a try


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Your avatar shows perfectly fine to me, have you refreshed the page
> 
> Let me give it a try


It didn’t work I guess I have to wait a bit.


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jul 18, 2020)

I fixed it


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

@Elistren How is this


----------



## Shizune (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> @Elistren How is this



Perfect, thanks Nat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Elistren said:


> Could someone please help me turn this gif into a 175x250 avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> I'll rep you forever ​








EDIT: Never mind, didn't see the above. ​


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

Some avatars I made the other day, they are pretty simple
175*350


​

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Nataly (Jul 18, 2020)

This art really inspired me
175*350


​

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 18, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Some avatars I made the other day, they are pretty simple
> 175*350
> ​


I like this one. Might use it in the future, if that's ok.


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

some stuff I made before, feel free to use ~




​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nataly (Jul 19, 2020)

Nana said:


> some stuff I made before, feel free to use ~
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love the stock for the second avatar and the avatar itself


----------



## Irene (Jul 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Really love the stock for the second avatar and the avatar itself


Thx Nat


----------



## Gianfi (Jul 19, 2020)

Nataly said:


> This art really inspired me
> 175*350
> 
> 
> ​


Wow, I knew you were good, but not this good... ahaha gg Naty


----------



## Billie (Jul 23, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Trinity (Jul 23, 2020)

taking last one


----------



## Gin (Jul 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Aesima (Jul 23, 2020)

Mind if I take? I really like the colors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2020)

Anyone wanna make this an ava for me?


----------



## Melodie (Jul 24, 2020)

Can someone please make a large avatar out of these? Any kind of effect/changes is up to you. Thanks a lot


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Jul 24, 2020)

Melodie said:


> Can someone please make a large avatar out of these? Any kind of effect/changes is up to you. Thanks a lot
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Melodie (Jul 24, 2020)

Gin said:


>


thanks so much


----------



## Sandman (Jul 24, 2020)

requesting Gilgamesh (Archer) Gif Avatar(s) with size 150x300


----------



## Nataly (Jul 24, 2020)

Lucifer said:


> requesting Gilgamesh (Archer) Gif Avatar(s) with size 150x300


I hope this is the right character


----------



## Nataly (Jul 24, 2020)

Ruse said:


> Anyone wanna make this an ava for me?


Lucifer, nice 
I hope you will like it


----------



## Sandman (Jul 25, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I hope this is the right character


thank you again Nataly


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 25, 2020)

I'll take this one ty


----------



## Bump (Jul 26, 2020)

anything with the nine tail fox?


----------



## Nataly (Jul 26, 2020)

Bump said:


> anything with the nine tail fox?


How about these options?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bump (Jul 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> How about these options?



I want this


----------



## Trinity (Jul 26, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Some avatars I made the other day, they are pretty simple
> 175*350
> 
> 
> ​


can i have these in the 175•250 dimension



Nataly said:


> This art really inspired me
> 175*350
> ​


this aswell


----------



## Nataly (Jul 27, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> can i have these in the 175•250 dimension
> 
> 
> this aswell


Of course, Trinity, will these ones work?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Trinity (Jul 28, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Of course, Trinity, will these ones work?


perfecto


----------



## Trinity (Aug 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Some avatars I made the other day, they are pretty simple
> 175*350
> 
> ​


Can I have this resized also bae


----------



## Nataly (Aug 3, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> Can I have this resized also bae


Of course


----------



## Trinity (Aug 3, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Of course


ty bby girl

you the best


----------



## hichsama9 (Aug 4, 2020)

hi ! can I request avatars of Son Goku (Dragon Ball) ?
128 X 128
400 X 400
Thanks.


----------



## sworder (Aug 4, 2020)

@Nataly can I get an avy please?


----------



## Nataly (Aug 5, 2020)

sworder said:


> @Nataly can I get an avy please?


Sorry for the wait, sworder, let me know if you want some changes done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sworder (Aug 5, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Sorry for the wait, sworder, let me know if you want some changes done


it's perfect!!!!

thank you SO MUCH

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 5, 2020)

sworder said:


> it's perfect!!!!
> 
> thank you SO MUCH


You're very welcome, it's always a pleasure


----------



## Crow (Aug 6, 2020)

Any Piccolo avas?


----------



## Trinity (Aug 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> *175*350*
> 
> ​


if you could resize these all it would be sincerely appreciated  
otherwise ill try to get a large ava and not forget the month i have it for like last time lol


----------



## Nataly (Aug 7, 2020)

vodka genie said:


> if you could resize these all it would be sincerely appreciated
> otherwise ill try to get a large ava and not forget the month i have it for like last time lol


Here you go, Trinity

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Trinity (Aug 7, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Here you go, Trinity


WTF BASED


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Some avatars I made the other day, they are pretty simple
> 175*350
> 
> 
> ​



Nice work Nat 

Don't think anyone has taken so would like to take this one, ty.



Can you resize it in the standard size please? Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Aug 10, 2020)

Mysticreader said:


> Nice work Nat
> 
> Don't think anyone has taken so would like to take this one, ty.
> 
> ...


Of course, Mysticreader, if you need help with anything else, let me know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 10, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Of course, Mysticreader, if you need help with anything else, let me know



Thank you Nat! This is great

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2020)

I need one of them giant avatars. Thanks.


----------



## Nataly (Aug 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I need one of them giant avatars. Thanks.


Since your post got moved from The No Avatar thread to here, let me ask you, do you have big avy rights?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Since your post got moved from The No Avatar thread to here, let me ask you, do you have big avy rights?


I have trophy points. I do not know what I can trade those for.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I need one of them giant avatars. Thanks.



​


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 13, 2020)

Aesima said:


> ​


Wait...I am in the wrong place. I was asking for big avatar permission. But thank you.


----------



## Aesima (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Nataly (Aug 13, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Wait...I am in the wrong place. I was asking for big avatar permission. But thank you.


You need points to get the big avatar rights


----------



## Aesima (Aug 13, 2020)

Nataly said:


> You need points to get the big avatar rights


Pretty sure that was a shit post, considering they've been here longer than either of us.


----------



## Bonly (Aug 13, 2020)

Can I get some 175X350 Mereoleona(from Black Clover) avy gifs


----------



## Flame (Aug 21, 2020)

Can you guys make it better? like add photoshop effects. No clue how I do it with gimp


----------



## Serene Grace (Aug 21, 2020)

Anybody got an ichigo avatar? Preferably his bankai one, regular sized if possible


----------



## Bonly (Aug 21, 2020)

I know someone had posted for my request but it seems that person deleted the post and I forgot who the user was so if you happen to this, quote me so you can get my thanks and rep


----------



## Bontakun (Aug 28, 2020)

Bonly said:


> I know someone had posted for my request but it seems that person deleted the post and I forgot who the user was so if you happen to this, quote me so you can get my thanks and rep



He made them in the wrong size.


----------



## fuff (Sep 27, 2020)

hey guys can someone make this image into a cool avi?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fuff (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## SakuraLover16 (Sep 27, 2020)

Oh my...


----------



## fuff (Sep 27, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Oh my...




its not r18.....yet 

i'll let ur imagination fill out the rest


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Sep 30, 2020)

Can I get a 175x250 avatar with Shinra's face please? (The dark haired guy)


----------



## Velvet (Oct 2, 2020)

*It's that spooky time of the year





*​

Reactions: Like 7 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Velvet (Oct 3, 2020)

_*

Today we have some extra spooky pumpkins~





*_​

Reactions: Like 3 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Ashi (Oct 5, 2020)

Can I get an avatar out of this one?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Oct 5, 2020)

Ashi said:


> Can I get an avatar out of this one?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



*What size? :>*


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 5, 2020)

I need an avy too!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 5, 2020)

SakuraLover16 said:


> I need an avy too!







Someone else can touch them up a bit if you wish.​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Oct 5, 2020)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Someone else can touch them up a bit if you wish.​


Thank you!!!


----------



## Ashi (Oct 5, 2020)

Velvet said:


> *What size? :>*


175 x 250


----------



## Billie (Oct 11, 2020)

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## Kinjin (Oct 11, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​


This would look good on you @fuff


----------



## fuff (Oct 11, 2020)

Kinjin said:


> This would look good on you @fuff


Aww thanks! I’ll use it, I was thinking about changing my current one since it’s so small and hard to see


----------



## Crow (Oct 11, 2020)

I want em please.


----------



## Ruse (Oct 15, 2020)

Taking


----------



## Rohan (Oct 23, 2020)

I would appreciate it if someone can add some colours to this image. No change in size is needed.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 1, 2020)

I'll be taking this, thanks!!! >3


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 9, 2020)

I'll be taking this, thanks!!! <3


----------



## Crow (Dec 2, 2020)

December is upon us, anyone got Christmas ava's to dump?


----------



## Sloan (Dec 2, 2020)

Crow said:


> December is upon us, anyone got Christmas ava's to dump?


Let's all get Santa hats on our avis

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Bonly (Dec 22, 2020)

Can I get some Avys or sets of Ikki Kurogane from Chivalry of a Failed Knight


----------



## Illusory (Dec 29, 2020)

Billie said:


> ​



Taking and repped. Thanks a bunch, I love its vibe.


----------



## Irene (Jan 3, 2021)

Billie said:


> ​


Taking this and repped
Thanks


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jan 8, 2021)

Can someone resize these pics to 150x300?


----------



## Vengeance (Jan 17, 2021)

rohan said:


> I would appreciate it if someone can add some colours to this image. No change in size is needed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rohan (Jan 17, 2021)

Vengeance said:


> edit


Thank You!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Trinity (Jan 18, 2021)

175x250 for this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 18, 2021)

vodka genie said:


> 175x250 for this


I tried cropping it and resizing it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 18, 2021)

vodka genie said:


> 175x250 for this





Light D Lamperouge said:


> I tried cropping it and resizing it.


Thank you Light  
It's ok like this Trin?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Jan 18, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> It's ok like this Trin?


based rin 

ty!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Jan 22, 2021)

Please add "Mad Max" text to this image and edit  it a bit with GFX effects.


No change in image size.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 22, 2021)

rohan said:


> Please add "Mad Max" text to this image and edit  it a bit with GFX effects.
> 
> 
> No change in image size.



 Edit: Ack! Did you want it avatar or signature sized? I didn't see the no change in image size until now aaaaaa

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Rohan (Jan 22, 2021)

Velvet said:


> Edit: Ack! Did you want it avatar or signature sized? I didn't see the no change in image size until now aaaaaa




Yes I did not want any change in image size. I wanted to use it as a Sig. I will use one of those avatars.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 22, 2021)

rohan said:


> Yes I did not want any change in image size. I wanted to use it as a Sig. I will use one of those avatars.



* Make sure to put details like that at the top next time oke?

Is hard to see when it's under the image  

I'll make a sig version too if you want*


----------



## Rohan (Jan 23, 2021)

Velvet said:


> * Make sure to put details like that at the top next time oke?
> 
> Is hard to see when it's under the image
> 
> I'll make a sig version too if you want*




I will keep that in mind. 

Yes I want a sig version too but no change in image size.


----------



## Velvet (Jan 23, 2021)

rohan said:


> I will keep that in mind.
> 
> Yes I want a sig version too but no change in image size.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1 | Art Pimp 2


----------



## fuff (Jan 31, 2021)

hi guys
can someone make this cool with effects, etc


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 1, 2021)

fuff said:


> hi guys
> can someone make this cool with effects, etc


Feel free to wait for other person to do another version.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 11, 2021)

@Rinoa taking this one thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Veggie (Feb 13, 2021)

175x250 avis pls


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 19, 2021)

Veggie said:


> 175x250 avis pls


I gave a shot in the first stock


----------



## Veggie (Feb 19, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> I gave a shot in the first stock


Thank you so much!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 4, 2021)

Ashi said:


> Can I get an avatar out of this one?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


Have I been forgotten

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 4, 2021)

Ashi said:


> Can I get an avatar out of this one?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Velvet said:


> *What size? :>*





Ashi said:


> Have I been forgotten


@Velvet girl


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> @Velvet girl





Ashi said:


> Have I been forgotten



*Again, what size?  *

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 4, 2021)

Velvet said:


> *Again, what size? *


Ashi said in another post but this upgrade sometimes is messy to quote.  
175x250




Ashi said:


> 175 x 250


----------



## Velvet (Mar 4, 2021)

Ashi said:


> Have I been forgotten

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Trog (Mar 6, 2021)

Can I get a 175x250 of this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Velvet (Mar 6, 2021)

TrogdorMan said:


> Can I get a 175x250 of this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Panther (Mar 12, 2021)

Nataly said:


> How about these options?


I'll be taking this.


----------



## Bump (Mar 13, 2021)

Any kingdom hearts stuff? roxas?


----------



## hustler's ambition (Mar 14, 2021)

No one claimed these, so I'll take them.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2021)

can i have a 150x150 version pls n ty


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 20, 2021)

hello i have a huge request. i have 16 gifs i want to resize at 192x280 for another forums can someone do it please?


----------



## fuff (Mar 21, 2021)

can someone make this into an cool avatar for me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 22, 2021)

balboass said:


> hello i have a huge request. i have 16 gifs i want to resize at 192x280 for another forums can someone do it please?



I can do it.



fuff said:


> can someone make this into an cool avatar for me



I will try.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vice (Mar 22, 2021)

If anyone wants to doll this one up for me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Rohan (Mar 23, 2021)

fuff said:


> can someone make this into an cool avatar for me



Do you like this?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 23, 2021)

Vice said:


> If anyone wants to doll this one up for me, I'd appreciate it. Thank you.



I will do it.


----------



## fuff (Mar 23, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> Do you like this?


thanks appreciate it but the image is a bit hard to see


----------



## Rohan (Mar 23, 2021)

fuff said:


> thanks appreciate it but the image is a bit hard to see



This one?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## fuff (Mar 24, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> This one?


much better! but....maybe show more of their body? 

yes im picky haha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 25, 2021)

fuff said:


> much better! but....maybe show more of their body?
> 
> yes im picky haha



Here.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 25, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> I will do it.



Here.


----------



## fuff (Mar 25, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> Here.


looks good, thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rohan (Mar 26, 2021)

fuff said:


> looks good, thanks!




You are welcome.


----------



## Rohan (Mar 26, 2021)

fuff said:


> looks good, thanks!




You are welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Mar 31, 2021)

Riker Slade said:


> I can do it.
> 
> 
> 
> I will try.



thanks but the forum got updated so gifs aren’t working right now


----------



## Rohan (Mar 31, 2021)

balboass said:


> thanks but the forum got updated so gifs aren’t working right now



Gif avatars work if you use a setting. I have a gif avatar right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Mar 31, 2021)

hustler's ambition said:


> No one claimed these, so I'll take them.


on behalf on this poor soul, I demand they be resized


----------



## Bump (Mar 31, 2021)

any gengar avatars?


----------



## Aesima (Apr 15, 2021)

YOINK..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 16, 2021)

These are amazing, taking them both!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 25, 2021)

Hey, could you resize this to 150 x 200 for me please?


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 25, 2021)

Larcher said:


> Hey, could you resize this to 150 x 200 for me please?


Does it looks fine to you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Larcher (Apr 26, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Does it looks fine to you?


That's fine thanks a lot

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2021)

175x250


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 27, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> 175x250

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jun 12, 2021)

Taking, thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crow (Jun 12, 2021)

Me wanty

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 12, 2021)

Crow said:


> Me wanty


In case you prefer, here 175x250

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Raiden (Jun 13, 2021)

I'll take Goku.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 16, 2021)

I would like to request two different images with the specified pixels respectively, and additionally, I'd like the former with some snowball effects.

*Request Type: *174x250/150x300
*Character: *TXT Yeonjun
*Source Image:*

*Text: *None

Thanks.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 17, 2021)

175x250?


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 17, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> 175x250?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 17, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


Can you do this request?


----------



## Trinity (Jun 17, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


thank you dollface

your improvements are very impressive, i remember when you first started

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 21, 2021)

Is there a reason why this image won't stay a gif as my avatar I have no idea what to do to it.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 21, 2021)

Can someone convert this file into a png/jpg?


----------



## Rai (Jun 21, 2021)

SakuraLover16 said:


> Is there a reason why this image won't stay a gif as my avatar I have no idea what to do to it.




Make sure you have the preference "I'm top tier" activated and here resized:





MagicalMiraclesOfWater65 said:


> Can someone convert this file into a png/jpg?



Converted to PNG.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## SakuraLover16 (Jun 21, 2021)

Rai said:


> Make sure you have the preference "I'm top tier" activated and here resized:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 22, 2021)

Rai said:


> Make sure you have the preference "I'm top tier" activated and here resized:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jun 23, 2021)

Taking, thank you! :>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solace (Jun 23, 2021)

may i have top right (blue flower one) in 150x200?


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 24, 2021)

Solace said:


> may i have top right (blue flower one) in 150x200?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Solace (Jun 24, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


stun tysm!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 18, 2021)

Can someone make the second image an avatar for me? Make it look cool! Thansk


----------



## Rai (Jul 21, 2021)

fuff said:


> Can someone make the second image an avatar for me? Make it look cool! Thansk





I'm still a newbie  I hope you like it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 21, 2021)

Rai said:


> I'm still a newbie  I hope you like it!


Thanks rai!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rai (Jul 21, 2021)

fuff said:


> Thanks rai!



You welcome! for best quality and PNG so that the avatar don't get compressed go to Preferences and toggle I am top tier yes and save.

It also enable GIF Just in case you didn't know

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## fuff (Jul 21, 2021)

Rai said:


> You welcome! for best quality and PNG so that the avatar don't get compressed go to Preferences and toggle I am top tier yes and save.
> 
> It also enable GIF Just in case you didn't know


thanks, I did not know this. I'll do this!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Jul 22, 2021)

fuff said:


> Can someone make the second image an avatar for me? Make it look cool! Thansk


i know this request has already been fulfilled, but i have PS finally, so i decided to just play around with things

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## fuff (Jul 22, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> i know this request has already been fulfilled, but i have PS finally, so i decided to just play around with things


Thanks! I will save these and use them in the future


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2021)

Can I get 175x250 for this?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Rai (Jul 23, 2021)

Ruse said:


> Can I get 175x250 for this?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



is this okay

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ruse (Jul 23, 2021)

Rai said:


> is this okay


Perfect thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 10, 2021)

150x200 and 150x150 please


----------



## Subarashii (Aug 11, 2021)

Could I get this as 175x250 and made magical with an artistic touch? Pls and thx


----------



## Rai (Aug 12, 2021)

Bump said:


> 150x200 and 150x150 please



is this okay

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bump (Aug 14, 2021)

this is amazing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 15, 2021)

Can someone turn this into two avys please


----------



## Rai (Aug 15, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into two avys please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 16, 2021)

Rai said:


>


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ruse (Aug 22, 2021)

Can I get this 175x250?


----------



## Rai (Aug 23, 2021)

Ruse said:


> Can I get this 175x250?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Empathy (Sep 9, 2021)

Would somebody be able to resize my old avatar to properly fit in the profile picture? I would be eternally grateful if someone could fix me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Sep 10, 2021)

Empathy said:


> Would somebody be able to resize my old avatar to properly fit in the profile picture? I would be eternally grateful if someone could fix me.



Here.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Bonney (Sep 10, 2021)

Can someone please make this into 175 x 250 please

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Sep 11, 2021)

Serenity said:


> Can someone please make this into 175 x 250 please



Here.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn this into an avy for me pls


----------



## Rohan (Sep 13, 2021)

Here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 13, 2021)

Rohan said:


> Here.


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Sep 13, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you



You are welcome.


----------



## Soldierofficial (Sep 18, 2021)

I will take this one if theres no problem.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2021)

Sayaka said:


> testing things out...Tokyo Ghoul is really good...



Imma just grab this classic real quick


----------



## Trinity (Sep 30, 2021)

175x250
sharpened, minor color adjustment (increase contrast and brightness)


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Sep 30, 2021)

Can someone color the darker portion of this dog image; dark blue, like exemplified in this image, and paint the lighter region a lighter shade of that exact blue?



​


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi, can someone crop and resize very quickly for avatar please try to get the entire page and hair.


----------



## Rohan (Oct 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hi, can someone crop and resize very quickly for avatar please try to get the entire page and hair.



This?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2021)

Rohan said:


> This?


Thanks again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rohan (Oct 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Thanks again



Welcome


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 22, 2021)

@Rohan can you resize this pic to 175x250?

​


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2021)

MagicalMiraclesOfWater65 said:


> @Rohan can you resize this pic to 175x250?
> 
> ​


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 22, 2021)

Is it possible to crop the pic without losing quality?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2021)

MagicalMiraclesOfWater65 said:


> Is it possible to crop the pic without losing quality?


This aight?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2021)

This is what it would look like with the dimensions you want.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Oct 22, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> This is what it would look like with the dimensions you want.


Is it possible to maintain it's quality when altering the size to 175x250?


----------



## Rohan (Oct 23, 2021)

MagicalMiraclesOfWater65 said:


> @Rohan can you resize this pic to 175x250?
> 
> ​



Already done in the pm.


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 28, 2021)

not gonna wear these after all so leaving em here.

 *  *  *


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 5, 2021)

Taking this!!! <<<3 Tank you!!


----------



## Steven (Nov 15, 2021)

Is this the right thread to ask someone if he/she can colourize a picture?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 19, 2021)

Sayaka said:


> testing things out...Tokyo Ghoul is really good...


Taking this one! Thank you!!!



Can someone resize this image to 175x250?


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

can someone make 2 avas from this?

one 150x150 and the other 175x250?

pls n ty


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 21, 2021)

Taking this one! Thank you!!! <<<<<<<333!!!!!


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2021)

trance said:


> can someone make 2 avas from this?
> 
> one 150x150 and the other 175x250?
> 
> pls n ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Nov 23, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


Can you do this one ?


----------



## trance (Nov 23, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>


thanks rin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 23, 2021)

MagicalMiraclesOfWater65 said:


> Taking this one! Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone resize this image to 175x250?


This is what i can do if someone manage to do better feel free, please.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 4, 2021)

*175x250*

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Dec 10, 2021)

Taking this one! Thank you!!! <<<<<333!!!!!​

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> *175x250*


Hi Rinoa, can I take this for use in the snow event? Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2021)

Rinoa said:


>




This is too cute  

I think I want to take and use this one too, if it's alright. Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> This is too cute
> 
> I think I want to take and use this one too, if it's alright. Thanks


Sure. And thank you, i also think it’s too cute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Dec 13, 2021)

Taking this one, thank you @Rinoa

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 28, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 







A set of this please and thank you!


----------



## Rai (Dec 28, 2021)

Shanoa said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Avy:


----------



## Shanoa (Dec 28, 2021)

Rai said:


> Avy:


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crow (Feb 2, 2022)

I know it's from 2017 but I want it lol @Sayaka


----------



## Goku (Apr 27, 2022)

Claiming this, resize to 175 x 250 if possible.

Edit:
I'm also claiming this.


----------



## Goku (May 12, 2022)

Can someone edit this?


----------



## Rinoa (May 16, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can someone edit this?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Scizor (May 27, 2022)

A set of Yelan (the character with the bow in the middle, without the text) please  Preferably rendered, but other artistic surprises are welcome too.
Height>Width (elongated) avatar too please


----------



## Velvet (Jun 3, 2022)

Scizor said:


> A set of Yelan (the character with the bow in the middle, without the text) please  Preferably rendered, but other artistic surprises are welcome too.
> Height>Width (elongated) avatar too please


*Did you want the whole picture as a sig or the girl for both?*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scizor (Jun 12, 2022)

Velvet said:


> *Did you want the whole picture as a sig or the girl for both?*



Focused on just the girl for both please!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 15, 2022)

Scizor said:


> Focused on just the girl for both please!


*Can you get me the sizes for both?

Been awhile so idk what the current sizes are*


----------



## Scizor (Jun 17, 2022)

Velvet said:


> *Can you get me the sizes for both?
> 
> Been awhile so idk what the current sizes are*



*Avatar:* 150x200 please
*Signature:* 400x200 please


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 17, 2022)

Can someone turn the Zoro part into an avy please


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Can someone turn the Zoro part into an avy please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 17, 2022)

Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you


You welcome.   Just in case one more version-borders.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vice (Jul 21, 2022)

Can I get this edited so that every character is visible as an avatar please and thank you


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 13, 2022)

<- he not full size

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2022)

Taking this.


----------



## Simon (Sep 11, 2022)

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Simon (Sep 11, 2022)

​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Gold Roger (Sep 12, 2022)

Can I get Luffy in the middle made into an Ava?

 I posted the link to the image its not copying over well for some reason.


----------



## Goku (Sep 12, 2022)

Claiming these. Can it be resized to 175 x 250?


----------



## Simon (Sep 13, 2022)

Goku said:


> Claiming these. Can it be resized to 175 x 250?


----------



## Simon (Sep 15, 2022)

​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 22, 2022)

Gold Roger said:


> Can I get Luffy in the middle made into an Ava?
> 
> I posted the link to the image its not copying over well for some reason.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 22, 2022)

Simon said:


> ​


Resize?


----------



## Simon (Sep 23, 2022)

Clemencing said:


> Resize?


----------



## Conxc (Sep 23, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 









@trance figured you'd fancy the star wars ones

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Goku (Sep 23, 2022)

Can it be resized?


----------



## Conxc (Sep 23, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can it be resized?


Good?


----------



## Goku (Sep 23, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Good?


Yes, thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Crow (Sep 24, 2022)

Claiming

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 24, 2022)

Crow said:


> Claiming


Here's a resize so you can retain the quality.


----------



## Conxc (Sep 24, 2022)

Small Demon Slayer drop
*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Goku (Sep 24, 2022)

Claiming this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> Claiming this.


Enjoy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Sep 28, 2022)

Simon said:


> ​




Hey, you're bretty good.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Sep 28, 2022)

Simon has been here for a long time now, still one of the GOATs

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Simon (Sep 30, 2022)

​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Loni (Oct 3, 2022)

Can I use this?


----------



## Simon (Oct 3, 2022)

Loni said:


> Can I use this?


Yes, go ahead.


----------



## Loni (Oct 6, 2022)

Simon said:


> Yes, go ahead.


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## simyunie (Oct 9, 2022)

Is this one still up for grabs? I'd like to claim it


----------



## Simon (Oct 11, 2022)

simyunie said:


> Is this one still up for grabs? I'd like to claim it


If no one has claimed it, then yes it's still up for grabs.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## simyunie (Oct 11, 2022)

Simon said:


> If no one has claimed it, then yes it's still up for grabs.


Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2022)



Reactions: Art Pimp 4


----------



## Simon (Oct 12, 2022)

​

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TasteTheDifference (Oct 12, 2022)

can you resize this (175x250)?  
asking for someone a little shy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 12, 2022)

TasteTheDifference said:


> can you resize this (175x250)?
> asking for someone a little shy


 
here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Goku (Oct 14, 2022)

Can this be resized to 175 x 250?


----------



## pelosi's honkers (Oct 14, 2022)

Simon said:


> ​


this sent me  
it's even more hysterical because i never imagined it'd be you to post this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 14, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can this be resized to 175 x 250?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2022)



Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## simyunie (Oct 15, 2022)

Sorry, can I have this resized to 175x250? I tried doing it myself and it did not go well lol


----------



## Goku (Oct 15, 2022)

Claiming this.
Edit: Could the lines in the image be removed?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2022)

Goku said:


> Claiming this.
> Edit: Could the lines in the image be removed?


You mean the borders? Here


----------



## Goku (Oct 15, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> You mean the borders? Here


I meant the lines that are pink and blue, but it's okay if it can't be removed.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 15, 2022)

Goku said:


> I meant the lines that are pink and blue, but it's okay if it can't be removed.


ooh these are part of the art.

edit
I can cut it off

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Goku (Oct 15, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> ooh these are part of the art.
> 
> edit
> I can cut it off


It's zoomed in, but I really appreciate the effort.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Simon (Oct 15, 2022)

simyunie said:


> Sorry, can I have this resized to 175x250? I tried doing it myself and it did not go well lol


----------



## simyunie (Oct 16, 2022)

Thanks so much

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Goku (Oct 18, 2022)

Could this be resized?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 18, 2022)

Goku said:


> Could this be resized?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Art Pimp 2


----------



## Goku (Oct 22, 2022)

Rinoa said:


>


Could these be resized?


----------



## sangsang (Oct 22, 2022)

Rinoa said:


>


Did you make all of these? 

Is that Loki in the last one?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 22, 2022)

Goku said:


> Could these be resized?


 


sangsang said:


> Did you make all of these?
> 
> Is that Loki in the last one?


yep and no idea tbh.

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Goku (Oct 25, 2022)

Can someone edit this?

Edit: I did some editing myself and I was wondering if someone could add some cool backgrounds and effects to these.


----------



## trance (Oct 30, 2022)

can someone make this a 175 x 250 avy? pls and ty


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2022)

trance said:


> can someone make this a 175 x 250 avy? pls and ty

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Oct 30, 2022)

Rinoa said:


>


thanks rin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Goku (Oct 31, 2022)

@Rinoa can you make these into avatars for me?

This is what I did so far, but I'm not sure if it could be better.


----------



## Santí (Oct 31, 2022)

*Tips fedora*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 31, 2022)

Goku said:


> @Rinoa can you make these into avatars for me?
> 
> This is what I did so far, but I'm not sure if it could be better.


I added some borders tweaked a little around the colour



here smth different

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Goku (Nov 8, 2022)

Taking these.


----------



## Ashi (Nov 23, 2022)

Can any of you GFX afficienados make a 175 x 250 avi with this? thanks in advance


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

​

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Art Pimp 1


----------



## Goku (Nov 24, 2022)

Can these be resized?


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2022)

Thanks, I was actually looking at this stock recently and thought "this would look good as a large avi"


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can these be resized?


W-Willing to part ways with one for a rep?


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can these be resized?





Santí said:


> Thanks, I was actually looking at this stock recently and thought "this would look good as a large avi"


Why did I know you two would be the ones going after the db avis lol


----------



## Santí (Nov 24, 2022)

Men of quality can identify each other on sight.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Simon (Nov 24, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can these be resized?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Goku (Nov 24, 2022)

Santí said:


> W-Willing to part ways with one for a rep?


You mean the Gohan one you picked? Sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 27, 2022)

Ashi said:


> Can any of you GFX afficienados make a 175 x 250 avi with this? thanks in advance

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2022)

​

Reactions: Art Pimp 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2022)

Simon said:


> ​


Taking this one. Thank u

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Goku (Nov 29, 2022)

Can these be resized?


----------



## Simon (Nov 29, 2022)

Goku said:


> Can these be resized?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Goku (Nov 29, 2022)

Taking this.


----------



## Goku (Dec 3, 2022)

I'm also taking this.

Edit:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 28, 2022)

Can some turn these into avies please

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Monday at 12:03 AM)

MrPopo said:


> Can some turn these into avies please

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Monday at 3:21 AM)

Rinoa said:


>


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Imagine (Monday at 3:41 AM)

Two avas would be nice maybe with some effects


----------

